# Movies that disturb you :(



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey everyone,

So, I just need a little bit of silly advice...I just watched this SUPER disturbing movie called Blindness, and I have to say after it was done I think I was traumatized. I wanted to see it b/c it looked interesting, but my friend warned me it would be disturbing, and I still went into it thinking I would be ok. Now I have insomnia and it's 3am, I feel like I can't go to sleep because I can't get those mental images out of my head! Now I know I'll get over this eventually, but there was just this horrendous rape scene in the movie that literally made me sick to my stomach, I closed my eyes and covered my ears but I could still hear things in the background...oh it was just horrible.

I don't know why this got so much under my skin, and this may sound silly, but does anyone have any advice on how to get over this really? I am SUCH a baby when it comes to this kind of stuff...it's psychologically thrilling and thought-provoking, but it still bothers me to the point where I can't sleep...


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ugh... wolf creek did the same thing to me... I couldnt shake it for a few a weeks, though I didnt have insomnia, just background thoughts that lingered a little too long. Try and preoccupy yourself - attention distraction is the key. If you cant sleep at night try reading a book and taking a warm milk to bed, hop in a warm shower - these will all help you sleep. Eventually it will pass


----------



## aziajs (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmmm...there is a movie where Blair Underwood plays a murderer.  It seriously creeps me out.  I can't remember the title.  

ETA:  It's called "Just Cause".


----------



## Babylard (Mar 5, 2009)

Saw . . . i sqirmed and squealed throughout the whole movie and vowed to never watch anymore . . .

i just can't watch people be mutilated and decapitated in such a way. *shivers* i was traumatized


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

haha aww thanks ladies, you made me feel a little better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think distraction is the best key, my friend is sleeping over right now but you know she won't every night..and I'll be alone upstairs in my room in the dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol i think I'll be sleeping with the light on for a while until I can shake this off!

I'm staying on here for my distraction at the moment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's helping!!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 5, 2009)

There are plenty of movies I find disturbing. I can't watch anything bloody like war movies, SAW, etc. I'm also a chicken when it comes to horror movies! I've pretty good imagination... and I always scare myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Try to listen to music, read a book or watch a funny movie. That helps, it works for me.


----------



## nunu (Mar 5, 2009)

Definately Hard Candy then comes SAW 2.


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

Ooooh I CANNOT do scary or horror movies, especially ones that have lots of blood and gore and unnecessary or cruel & unusual killing. 

Blindnesss was more of a psychological thriller with a deeper meaning. It didn't show much, but a lot of the disgusting or disturbing parts were supposed to be assumed. However, I think the gruesome overtones disturbed me more than me actually taking in the point of the movie.  

yetch


----------



## nunu (Mar 5, 2009)

Awake kind of disturbed me as well..


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 5, 2009)

I LOVE horror movies and scary movies but for some reason some "realistic" violence freaks me out :| I think it must be because it's plausible, not really unlikely (like being eaten by a zombie). For instance that scene in Pan's Labyrinth where the guy gets killed with the bottle...OMG that really traumatized me. I had no idea the movie would contain such realistic violent scenes. But for some reason I have no problem with Ravenous even though Robert Carlyle was running around murdering and eating people left and right.


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I LOVE horror movies and scary movies but for some reason some "realistic" violence freaks me out :| I think it must be because it's plausible, not really unlikely (like being eaten by a zombie). For instance that scene in Pan's Labyrinth where the guy gets killed with the bottle...OMG that really traumatized me. I had no idea the movie would contain such realistic violent scenes. But for some reason I have no problem with Ravenous even though Robert Carlyle was running around murdering and eating people left and right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL..man, at least you can take the unrealistic stuff! I can't even do that, I remember even being scared/traumatized by Shaun of the Dead when that guy was torn apart by a zombie..and that movie was supposed to be funny!!

But yeah I get what you mean by realistic violence. Maybe just the possibility of it being able to happen is what really scares you more...for me it was just super disturbing because these girls were blind and being raped...just their vacant stares at the ceiling and painful cries just made me want to throw up in a bucket - the fact that they were staring SO blankly into space was what disturbed me the MOST for some reason..and I don't mean to spoil but one woman died by being beaten to death because she wasn't "moving enough"...I burst out crying. 

I know that this movie's premises is unlikely to happen in real life, but being raped happens in real life and just SEEING that was what mentally got to me. It's not real but it is...something twisted like that.


----------



## missfaithy (Mar 5, 2009)

This is going to sound TERRIBLE...

...but the first set of CHUCKY movies -- (ex. Child's Play) will forever scare the living whoo-haa out of me. The newer Chucky films (that were mainly CG'ed) were still disturbing -- but the older ones will forever strike fear in my heart. 

I believe it's the realistic "doll-like" tendencies of the older films. I used to work in the Mall across from a Spencer's (a novelty/gag gift type store) & EVERY Halloween -- Chucky the doll would be at their window display. Let me tell you -- it took all of me to look across & see that little doll each shift.

A friend of mine worked at that Spencer's and knew of my immense fear that on one particular day (that I was working) in a two-hour period she had moved the doll from one window display to the other (from what she said -- every 30 minutes) without my knowledge.

GOODNESS! I freaked out! She had to come across the way & say it was a joke.

YEAH, not that funny.

-- well sort of....now.


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 5, 2009)

Funny Games. Very disturbing.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmm... I don't know really. I've never seen a movie that's shit me up for days after. Violence/gory stuff doesn't bother me like Saw. The most scary movie I've seen recently was The Strangers... if anyone's seen it, that bit where she's standing in the kitchen and he's in the corner watching her... UGH! Thats horrible. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lambchop* 

 
_Funny Games. Very disturbing._

 
Oh god, I saw this. It didn't neccessarily scare me, but it just left me with a weird feeling afterwards.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 5, 2009)

The Exorcism of Emily Rose. 


About half-way thru, i said "Fuck this" and couldn't finish it. 

I was stupid for trying to watch it in the dark in my parents basement with the super surround sound. I couldn't handle it. Scary movies dont bother me at all, but stuff based on true life, and all that devil/angel shit, really freaks me out.


oh, and that movie Juwanna Mann.

Really disturbed me. What kinda shit was that??


----------



## concertina (Mar 5, 2009)

The Ring - messed my shit up. Total fucking head trip. 
Requiem for a Dream - Sweet jebus, I hated life after that movie was over.
The Exorcist - seriously...I think I can live the rest of my life happy without seeing someone 'impale' themselves with a crucifix ever again.


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 5, 2009)

im a total scaredy cat! people at work have a field day trying to startle me, i almost stabbed my co-worker because he came up behind me and i whipped around with a knife in my hand. 

i was forced to watch the exorcist in the dark. if i wanted to turn the lights on, that meant i'd have to get up by myself (out of the security of my blankets) walk up to the door and turn the light on-- ahem, too much for me so i covered my eyes so i'd only see 4/5 of the tv.. something i call "triangular vision" because i only see the corner of the tv set. That way, i WAS technically watching =P


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 5, 2009)

i love scary movies, none of that bothers me.. what movies did disturb me was kids, bully and for some reason butterfly effect kind bugged me out. the doors had me going for awhile, too.  trippy movies seem to get to me, lol i have no idea why, they make me feel like im going insane.  but kids and bully were just so messed up, it disturbed me.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 5, 2009)

I am a BIG time movie lover. And as far as disturbing, hmm I haven't really watched anything too bad. 

I absolutly loved the movie "Awake" omg! It had such a good plot, and it made me cry when the mother is willing to take her life for her son. 

I guess the only movies I've seen that I was like wtf? is Hard Candy, just cus its akward w/ the whole pedophile thing. And "Her name is Carla" I hated that movie, its fricking weird, didn't really get the effin theme of it, and at the end the lady shows pictures of her "daughter" Carla and its a bunch of magazine cut outs of diff girls!! I was like wtf? haha

Other than that I love movies w/ deep meaning, anything that causes you to think outside your box or just in general. 

I've noticed that stupid spoof movies, or tween movies are big box office hits, while movies that are well scripted and have great actors, amazing cinematograhy (such as Australia) tend to not make as much movie. And a badly made Twilight was a total success.

Ok Im going off topic so I'll stop.

I still need to watch blindness! Has anyone watched "La mala educasion" (Bad Education) w/ Gael Garcia? That one is pretty weird too.


----------



## Doowop (Mar 5, 2009)

I was disturbed by Cannibal Holocaust..if you really want to have insomnia, do watch it! I couldn't sleep well and the next day I was still thinkign about the movie. It's an exploitation movie but it has a really good social commentary, despite all the gore and disturbing material. Soundtrack is well used too, gave me chills. It is not scary like The Exorcist scary, but very disturbing.

It's the only movie that truly disturbed me at this age. The other movies are those japanese/korean horror flicks of women with long hair and rotten faces.. hate those movies, typical shock tactics, but they never fail to keep me awake at night. Ugh.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I guess the only movies I've seen that I was like wtf? is Hard Candy, just cus its akward w/ the whole pedophile thing. 

Other than that *I love movies w/ deep meaning, anything that causes you to think outside your box* or just in general._

 
I'm not a huge movie person at all, but I LOVE indie movies... which are usually ones that make you think outside the box and have "wtf" kind of endings, such as Hard Candy. I really actually liked it. I also like Waiting. Feel free to suggest anything like that to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As far as movies that disturb me, "*Kids.*" It just gives me the creeps. Not disturbing as in blood-gore-guts but yeah...


----------



## feenin4makeup (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_The Ring - messed my shit up. Total fucking head trip. 
Requiem for a Dream - Sweet jebus, I hated life after that movie was over.
The Exorcist - seriously...I think I can live the rest of my life happy without seeing someone 'impale' themselves with a crucifix ever again._

 
Requiem for a Dream was horrible!  That was the first thing that came into my mind when I first saw this thread.  Someone actually recommended that movie to me.  I mean, how depressing can you get???  Ugh, I think that movie could push someone over the edge for real.


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 5, 2009)

Oddly enough "Easy Rider" pulled up a chair and sat on my nerves. Really, really disturbed me. Horror movies, psychological terror, etc. don't bother me, but "Easy Rider" really, and still to this day, does bother me.

As far as getting images out of your head, I agree with seeking some sort of distraction. Hope you get to sleep well soon.


----------



## cindiaz (Mar 5, 2009)

For me is the Exorcist and one movie that i don't remember the name but the actress was the lady that is the face of american beauty skin care at Khol's,maybe it was called Bugs? because after that i remember feeling mosquitoes all the time lol.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feenin4makeup* 

 
_Requiem for a Dream was horrible! That was the first thing that came into my mind when I first saw this thread. Someone actually recommended that movie to me. I mean, how depressing can you get??? Ugh, I think that movie could push someone over the edge for real.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i agree all drug movies disturb me, like basketball diaries and more. i was never into drugs but have seen them ruin lives.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 5, 2009)

Mothman Prophecies.


:'(


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_ 
As far as movies that disturb me, "*Kids.*" It just gives me the creeps. Not disturbing as in blood-gore-guts but yeah..._

 
yea, i mentioned that.  that movie really upsets me, its so effed up.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

this movie came to mind: Donnie Darko. not really disturbing & but very weird


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

this is what my husband does after watching disturbing movies....
watch cartoons! LOL


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 5, 2009)

Boys Don't Cry...with Hillary Swank..so disturbing. Not really a "horror" movie but an extremely horrific true story. I made my husband throw it away after we watched b/c I felt sick to my stomach after watching. But it definitely made me think, so that makes it worth it.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 5, 2009)

Monster.
Based on the life of serial killer Aileen Wuornos, played by the beautiful actress Charlize Theron.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 5, 2009)

-Kids
-Final Destination movies
-The Hills Have Eyes
-Wrong Turn

I'm just going to cut to the chase: I am terrified of EVERY scary movie, but I can only name a few because I haven't watched many. I can't stomach it.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 5, 2009)

I love scary movies!! Nothing's really disturbed me, except for the ending of The Mist. That was just fucked up, though.


----------



## luvsic (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_this movie came to mind: Donnie Darko. not really disturbing & but very weird_

 
Omg I saw Donnie Darko multiple times and I actually have to say I love it...I actually loved it a lot more than The Blindness and found it much less disturbing for some reason. It was definitely more of an "off" movie, but brilliant nonetheless.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I love scary movies!! Nothing's really disturbed me, except for the ending of The Mist. That was just fucked up, though._

 
The Mist huh? What happens at the end? It's the one with Tom Welling right?

I saw that movie and I remember that I didn't get scared by it LOL That's rare.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Last House On The Left (original, omg omg)
Trainspotting
Butterfly Effect
Bug
Running Scared
The Strangers (Chad reminded me!)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 5, 2009)

The strangers trailers. I will never see the movie because the trailers scare me to death.

And Requiem for a dream. <3 it, though.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2009)

*Mars Attacks*. I can remember watching it as a little kid and the scene where the martians brains explode. That shit fucked me up mentally like for reals!!!

ETA: Tim Burton films are pretty disturbing in general.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_oh, and that movie Juwanna Mann.

Really disturbed me. What kinda shit was that??_

 
LMAO!!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_*Mars Attacks*. I can remember watching it as a little kid and the scene where the martians brains explode. That shit fucked me up mentally like for reals!!!_

 
Oh shaps! I thought I was the only one! That damn movie made me so paranoid about aliens..Urggg and just a few months ago I saw this movie at Blockbuster in the Comedy section. WTF?! Allt his time, I thought it was horror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I can't believe nobody mentioned this movie yet..*Dawn of the Dead*. That movie fucked me up FOR LIFE. I'm convinced a zombie apocalypse is coming and trust me, I am prepared. Damn that shit keeps me up all night. My friends made me watch Shaun of the Dead hoping it would "cure" me. It didn't.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_The Mist huh? What happens at the end? It's the one with Tom Welling right?

I saw that movie and I remember that I didn't get scared by it LOL That's rare._

 
The movie based on Stephen King's book. Don't remember who's in it though...they're all holed up in a grocery store for awhile...

The fucked up ending though...the guy shot his kid and then himself in the head, because he thought they were trapped. 

And when the fog lifted, safety was like, 2 feet away.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 5, 2009)

I looove scary & disturbing movies. (Saw, Wolf Creek, The Strangers, etc)
I've seen (& enjoyed) most of the movies you all have listed, but now I want to see all the other listed ones I haven't seen yet!

There is only one movie I am afraid to watch: The Exorcist.  
When I was a kid, I went to the children's library, and there was a book about horror movie makeup with lots of pictures. I read it, and was fine until I turned to The Exorcist pictures... I had nightmares afterwards! (just from seeing a picture of the possessed girl)

Funny Games did make me feel weird afterward. It was not as enjoyable as any other horror movie I've seen. If you read about it, you'll find that is exactly what the filmmakers wanted. They want to make viewers think.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_The movie based on Stephen King's book. Don't remember who's in it though...they're all holed up in a grocery store for awhile...

The fucked up ending though...the guy shot his kid and then himself in the head, because he thought they were trapped. 

And when the fog lifted, safety was like, 2 feet away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Oh...gosh...I'm glad I didn't see that one.

The one I'm thinking of was called "The Fog" I got confused.


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 5, 2009)

I've mentioned in other posts that I am a horror nerd. The genre has appealed to me from a very young age and it's practically all I watch. I have yet to find a movie that scares and/or disturbs me (this is what disturbs my mother), so I will share a friend's story...

One of my good friends was terrified for the longest time of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre (original). At a young age she saw the cover of the movie (she never actually saw the film, just the cover) and she was seriously scared for life (she was born and lived for a brief time in Texas, so I think that's why it affected her so much). You were not allowed to mention TCM to her without her freaking out, and don't even get me started on any sort of chainsaw noises.

Rennah - The Exorcist is definitely worth watching. Two Halloweens ago my dad, the friend I mentioned above, and I saw it at a special screening and I will forever remember that experience. 

I had seen the movie a few times before, but there was one scene that I'd never seen and it came on and I was jumping for joy on the inside (I probably looked like someone who just won a large sum of money).


----------



## dollbaby (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_The Exorcism of Emily Rose. 


About half-way thru, i said "Fuck this" and couldn't finish it. 

I was stupid for trying to watch it in the dark in my parents basement with the super surround sound. I couldn't handle it. Scary movies dont bother me at all, but stuff based on true life, and all that devil/angel shit, really freaks me out.


oh, and that movie Juwanna Mann.

Really disturbed me. What kinda shit was that??_

 

Oh god, you too with The Excorism of Emily Rose? That shit still disturbs me. To this day I freak out. When I seen the trailer in theatres I almost crapped myself. I remember afterwards all I kept doing was thinking about the stupid trailer. Then, when the movie finally came out I started doing research about it because I heard it was based on a true story... that was the worst I could do to myself. I couldn't sleep for weeks, I couldn't tell people about it either because they would have thought I was insane lol. Finally, the only way I figured I could face my fears would be to watch it... even worse. I got halfway through it and freaked out so bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't watch anything with the devil.. it just scares the hell out of me. This movie was the most disturbing.. I've never seen The Exorcist in it's entirety, I don't plan on it either.


Now, there's this movie called The haunting in Connecticut? Has anyone seen the trailer for that? It's based on true events. When will they stop with this shit? lol.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 5, 2009)

I saw The Exorcism of Emily Rose at the movie theater.
It really wasn't that scary (besides all the demonic voices... that part was creepy)!

I do believe that demon possession can really happen.

Once, a girl I went to middle school apparently had to be exorcised.  She was Roman Catholic and she had to go back to her home country (The Azores) for a priest to get the demons out of her. Then she came back to school...


----------



## Rennah (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbaby* 

 
_Now, there's this movie called The haunting in Connecticut? Has anyone seen the trailer for that? It's based on true events. When will they stop with this shit? lol._

 
Yeeeeah I saw the trailer. 

I want to see it! It looks crazy.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Hmmmm...there is a movie where Blair Underwood plays a murderer.  It seriously creeps me out.  I can't remember the title.  

ETA:  It's called "Just Cause"._

 
I saw that movie when i was like 8!! My dad and i used to have movie nights when i was little, and i used to watch fairly grown up films with him.  But i was getting so scared i remember him pausing it and telling me he;d turn it off if i wanted to. Ofcourse i had to be a badass and insisted he finish it. Well, i hid under the blanket. All i remember is them finding a body and Blair Underwood saying that he was castrated.... I didnt even know what that meant, but i figured it out!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_LOL..man, at least you can take the unrealistic stuff! I can't even do that, I remember even being scared/traumatized by Shaun of the Dead when that guy was torn apart by a zombie..and that movie was supposed to be funny!!_

 
That movie was my frist date with my boyfriend! He thought i would like it because it was zomibe comedy and im SO scared of zombie movies. Well, i liked it.... up until that guy's visera was being eaten.
Another SCARY movie was 28 days later. I had SO many nightmares because of that. The way the infected movie was so unnatural, jerking and squick. They were just so savage and the infection happened so quickly. ugggh. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_The Ring - messed my shit up. Total fucking head trip. 
The Exorcist - seriously...I think I can live the rest of my life happy without seeing someone 'impale' themselves with a crucifix ever again._

 
The ring scared the crap outof me. i have no closet doors, and my bed is right in front of my closet, so i kept picturing that girl, hiding dead in the closet. Also, the scene with teh horses was freaky and sad. Overall, the movie was SO unsettling. 

The exorcist was the first horror movie i had ever seen. I saw it in grade 2 at a friend's bday party. Her mom (who is from the Phillipines) asked what a good scary movie was, and the guy at the store suggested it. Well, we were scared alright. i had to sleep in my parents room for like 3 nights. 

Another Distrubing movie, one hour photo. Man robin williams, that is some messed up shit!

The best scary/disturbing movie i've ever seen is a Quebecois movie Called "Sur le Seuil" (translation is "On the threshold") If you can find a subtitled version, or if you speak French, i HIGHLY suggest you watch it. There a couple gorey scenes. Nothing they linger on too long, but its just SO well done. The story is very well writen.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 6, 2009)

If you wanna be probably more freaked out than disturbed then my vote would go to The Entity. It's from the early eighties and my mum said it was waaaay freaky so when I went to a big slumber party and we rented some videos I said we should get that one. None of us slept that night we all were sh*tting ourselves.

The freaky thing about this movie is that its based on a true story! Dollface I think you'd love it. Here's the plot summary:-

Carla Moran awakens one night to find herself being beaten and raped by an unseen presence. Terrified of what's happening to her, and shunned by friends and family who think she's lost her mind, she seeks help from parapsychologists. The researchers soon discover that evil spiritual force has been drawn to Carla and is responsible for the violent attacks. The question now, however, is how do they stop it?


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 6, 2009)

^^
Ooh, I'll have to look into that one, it sounds interesting.

I always say that I got my love for horror from my dad because I remember being really young and seeing a bit of The Shining when he had it on television; it's never left my memory (which is quite rare for me because I have some memory troubles). 

My dad has a seriously unbelievable story about when he went to see The Exorcist; whenever the topic of that film comes up the story has to be told.

I was pleasantly surprised by The Exorcism of Emily Rose. I am very picky about what PG-13 horror films I'll go see (because lets face it, a majority suck) and I thought that one was quite good; Jennifer Carpenter was amazing with the voices and body contortion she was able to achieve without effects.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 6, 2009)

You know The Exorcist didn't bother me until they released the never before seen footage and there was that part where Regan is walking in a backwards arch down the stairs on her finger tips in fast forward! I swear that gave me chills.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 6, 2009)

_Creepshow_ ruined me for life. If I hadn't seen that movie, I *might* not be so deathly afraid of roaches.....but NOOOOO I can't even go to bed if I know one is crawling around somewhere.


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Doowop* 

 
_I was disturbed by Cannibal Holocaust..if you really want to have insomnia, do watch it! I couldn't sleep well and the next day I was still thinkign about the movie. It's an exploitation movie but it has a really good social commentary, despite all the gore and disturbing material. Soundtrack is well used too, gave me chills. It is not scary like The Exorcist scary, but very disturbing.

It's the only movie that truly disturbed me at this age. The other movies are those japanese/korean horror flicks of women with long hair and rotten faces.. hate those movies, typical shock tactics, but they never fail to keep me awake at night. Ugh._

 

Oh girl, I know exactly what you are talking about. I read some reviews and me being the nerd that I am; I just watched it. Very, very very disturbing D= It truly was disturbing and what made it really give me the chills was the fact that I don't think a lot of that was acting.  I know some of it was but I'm not sure about some of it...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Last House On The Left (original, omg omg)_

 
Really? I didn't get through the whole thing just because I thought it was a little boring, but it's cool that I've found someone who knows about the original one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And seriously, omg guys. I don't get freaked out easily, or disturbed easily but one movie that just took the cake was Salo, O 120 Days of Sodom.  It just really, really got to me. I wasn't able to eat for twelve hours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What they do the the characters in the movie is just beyond cruel. Ugh...thinking about it makes my stomach wretch.  I think what made this movie the most disturbing was the fact that shit like that actually DID happen in real life, and it was based on reality back then.

Freaks (1932) was really good I thought, a little disturbing the first time I watched it but now I really love it.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_If you wanna be probably more freaked out than disturbed then my vote would go to The Entity. It's from the early eighties and my mum said it was waaaay freaky so when I went to a big slumber party and we rented some videos I said we should get that one. None of us slept that night we all were sh*tting ourselves.

The freaky thing about this movie is that its based on a true story! Dollface I think you'd love it. Here's the plot summary:-

Carla Moran awakens one night to find herself being beaten and raped by an unseen presence. Terrified of what's happening to her, and shunned by friends and family who think she's lost her mind, she seeks help from parapsychologists. The researchers soon discover that evil spiritual force has been drawn to Carla and is responsible for the violent attacks. The question now, however, is how do they stop it?_

 
I SAW THAT ONE!!! OMG, long ago....it kinda scared me, the way they show the entity raping her...

There is a movie I forgot to list, and I can't believe I forgot it. I've watched it about 10 times. I love it.

American History X, with Edward Norton (hottie) and Edward Furlong (nother hottie). It disturbed me, but for a different reason. It also made me cry.

I can't watch anything with aliens or demons if I'm alone. Some shows I love are Paranormal State on A&E, Ghost Hunters (used to watch it, at least), things like that. And any alien/satan/posession documentary on Discovery or TLC.

I just can't watch em alone...I get REALLY freaked out.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_this is what my husband does after watching disturbing movies....
watch cartoons! LOL_

 
I totally get that.  Anytime I see something disturbing I instantly seek out something either happy and silly or something funny.  I have to get those bad images out of my head.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I saw that movie when i was like 8!! My dad and i used to have movie nights when i was little, and i used to watch fairly grown up films with him.  But i was getting so scared i remember him pausing it and telling me he;d turn it off if i wanted to. Ofcourse i had to be a badass and insisted he finish it. Well, i hid under the blanket. All i remember is them finding a body and Blair Underwood saying that he was castrated.... I didnt even know what that meant, but i figured it out!_

 
Oh my god.  That movie is soo creeepy and Blair is soooo creepy in that role.  He was castrated.  He raped and killed the little girl.  I just can't.  I'm getting upset just typing it.  I love him to death but I have seen him play dark characters a few times now and he does it toooo well for my taste.


----------



## emmy282 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_The movie based on Stephen King's book. Don't remember who's in it though...they're all holed up in a grocery store for awhile...

The fucked up ending though...the guy shot his kid and then himself in the head, because he thought they were trapped. 

And when the fog lifted, safety was like, 2 feet away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The ending is actually a lot more disturbing that that, to me anyway. 
The main character and four others (one of which was his 8 year old son) make it out of the supermarket they've been holed up in. They try to drive out of the mist, but the car runs out of petrol (gas). They have a gun with only four bullets left. So they decide to take their own lives rather than be killed by the monsters in the mist. But there aren't enough bullets, so the main guy shoots each of them in turn, and then gets out of the car to face the monsters. However, suddenly the mist stars clearing and the military appear. He realises he has killed his son and the others only moments before they would have been rescued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What was also disturbing to me was how religious paranoia takes hold of some of the people when in the supermarket, which, coupled with the extreme circumstances being lived, made normal people commit horrible acts.

Sorry for the rambling paragraph!!!

I have to second Monster as a disturbing film, and also 28 days later, but only at the end, when the soldiers think they have the right to rape the two women. 

Basically anything horrible that could actually happen in real life...


----------



## luvsic (Mar 6, 2009)

omg I so didn't expect this thread to take off!! lol

well, i don't remember any other movies that disturbed me that much....

Did you guys hear they're making a sequel to Donnie Darko? Richard Kelly said he wasn't going to be involved in it at all but it looks TERRIBLE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The trailer made me just feel like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the plus side, Daveigh Chase is reprising her role as Samantha...

See for yourself:

YouTube - S. Darko (Official Trailer in Sparkle Motion HD)

It's full of fail if you ask me..


----------



## florabundance (Mar 6, 2009)

In terms of scary films...anything with child ghosts freaks me the fuck out. 

But also films like Changeling...with disturbed serial killer type story lines leave me like


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_In terms of scary films...anything with child ghosts freaks me the fuck out. 

But also films like Changeling...with disturbed serial killer type story lines leave me like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow, I came to this thread to post exactly that; child ghosts and movies that show very dark side of human nature, like Changeling and also another one that creeped me out was Blindness


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 6, 2009)

horror movies are my fav, but i never seem to enjoy Rob Zombie movies
like _House of 1000 Corpses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 6, 2009)

i like this thread.. scary movies don't scare me though and i am picky about them (I prefer halloween to anything new, but i did love the strangers).
movies that disturb me more are the ones that are really screwed up,


----------



## luvsic (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_wow, I came to this thread to post exactly that; child ghosts and movies that show very dark side of human nature, like Changeling and also another one that creeped me out was Blindness_

 
Blindness!! What this post was all about, girl...lol. Wasn't that movie horrible? I got the meaning of it, and it wasn't a bad movie, it was just UBER disturbing some of those things that they did. The effect was 10 times more cause everyone was blind, too.


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 6, 2009)

rockin12 - The spiderwalk scene in The Exorcist is the one I had never seen until the special Halloween screening I went to. I had a huge smile pasted on my face when it came on.

I recieved The Exorcist "The Version You've Never Seen Before" on dvd for Christmas and it has that scene, but I haven't had a chance to watch it because I can't have it on if my brother's around.

I'm actually not into any of the Ghost Hunter type shows, but I absolutely adore Supernatural.

I love Freaks! I almost bought it recently, but I got The Wicker Man (original) instead. I also really enjoyed Creepshow because I'm a fan of anthology movies.

Usually I'm the only one who knows the Last House On the Left, so it's nice to find other people who've seen it, too. Does anyone plan on seeing the remake (March 13th)? I'm hoping it'll be ok because the trailer (go to the website and watch it!) is very well done, especially with Taken By Trees cover of "Sweet Child O' Mine" (which I immediately went and bought on iTunes after hearing).


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 7, 2009)

-wolf creek disturbed me... i didn't like how real it felt to me.

-house of 1000 corpses... just really nasty and messed up

-straw dogs... i can actually imagine something like that happening year and years ago.. 

-the saw films.. seriously nasty stuff. me and hubby can only rent them rather than going to the cinema but at least when you're at home you can pause it when you need to get back to reality!

-american beauty... again i can imagine this actually happening in everyday life.


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_-wolf creek disturbed me... i didn't like how real it felt to me._

 
It's funny you say you didn't like it because of how real it felt but it was actually loosely based on an actual serial killer we have here in Australia named Ivan Milat. He's a freaky SOB!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 8, 2009)

I've never been freaked out by a movie. I always watch horror movies and movies that are made to shock people but I really just can't get freaked out by a movie. It's frustrating, haha.


----------



## Nicala (Mar 8, 2009)

Requiem for a dream. Oh my god at the ending. asnshdbnsad


----------



## nunu (Mar 8, 2009)

I used to be okay with clowns and i never got how people would be afraid of them...but after watching It last year i have changed my mind, i HATE clowns.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_You know The Exorcist didn't bother me until they released the never before seen footage and there was that part where Regan is walking in a backwards arch down the stairs on her finger tips in fast forward! I swear that gave me chills._

 
I watched that movie maybe when I was 5 or 6 and to this day it is the scariest thing I've ever seen....I was in HS when they re-released it w/the extra footage and I had to put on a brave front for my friends but inside I was shitting bricks.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Monster.
Based on the life of serial killer Aileen Wuornos, played by the beautiful actress Charlize Theron._

 
This movie isn't scary or disturbing to me but I did think that Charlize did an amazing job....I even cried at the end.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Doowop* 

 
_I was disturbed by Cannibal Holocaust..if you really want to have insomnia, do watch it! I couldn't sleep well and the next day I was still thinkign about the movie. It's an exploitation movie but it has a really good social commentary, despite all the gore and disturbing material. Soundtrack is well used too, gave me chills. It is not scary like The Exorcist scary, but very disturbing.

It's the only movie that truly disturbed me at this age. The other movies are those japanese/korean horror flicks of women with long hair and rotten faces.. hate those movies, typical shock tactics, but they never fail to keep me awake at night. Ugh._

 
That's the one with the guy in the chair just cutting himself up right?....I heard about this movie, how weird, scary and just plain disturbing it is and that it's SUPER DUPER rare to find a copy it....well I made the mistake of telling my husband about it so he goes and finds it online I watched a few mins of it and I left the room I have never seen anything like it in my life, I felt horrible for watching the few scenes I did, like I had just done something bad and GOD was mad at me I dunno...I felt like I should go to church or something. I honestly can't even explain how I felt. What I watched was horrible I can't imagine what the rest of the movie is like.


ETA: Cannibal Holocaust is not the movie I was thinking, I asked my husband and he said it's called Begotten.


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I've never been freaked out by a movie. I always watch horror movies and movies that are made to shock people but I really just can't get freaked out by a movie. It's frustrating, haha._

 
I am the exact same way. I have yet to find a movie that scares (disturbs, etc.) me, and that's why I love horror so much.

It's actually quite funny when my friends want to watch a scary movie with me because they'll get really freaked out and I'll probably be giggling.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awake kind of disturbed me as well.._

 
i hatehatehate scary movies but i saw this because hayden christensen is the sexiest man alive. it was disturbing.
but worth it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_I've never been freaked out by a movie. I always watch horror movies and movies that are made to shock people but I really just can't get freaked out by a movie. It's frustrating, haha._

 
That's how i am with scary movies, people think i am lying lol. so i do not get freaked out but some movies do disturb me.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 10, 2009)

I like scary movies, but what freaks me out the most is anything doing those quick, jerky movements, with that creepy noise when they move that sounds like cracking bones (which my boyfriend told me is actually a drum at a buzillion times the speed so it's crazy fast.)

It's been mentioned many times, but Requiem for a Dream was a seriously fucked up movie. Really good acting though! You can't deny that. A movie that was very similar to Requiem was Spun. Except they're not all on heroin, they're on meth! Yayyyy meth!! Watching that movie made you feel like you were tweaked out on something. I felt twitchy just smoking a cigarette.

I can watch scary zombie killer stab stab stab movies all day, that's fine. But I will NOT watch movies about the end of the world. No apocalypse movies. None of that disaster shit. No armageddons for me. No thanks. Because that shit is what's most realistic to me. It gets my head spinning, and then I start thinking about what ifs, and then I'm likely to have a panic attack from thinking too much about the end of the world. Cause I'm crazy.


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Mar 10, 2009)

Any really bloody/gory horror movie like SAW... are so disturbing! I cover my eyes for the majority of time.... can't handle all the violence.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok I just rememebered ONE movie that has disturbed me. And its not gory or weird, its actually the theme that weirded me out.

-The Truman Show.

Has anyone else seen this? its a freaky theme!


----------



## carandru (Mar 10, 2009)

I love horror movies and all that jazz, so although I can be scared or disturbed at the time, it usually doesn't last too long.

However , Frailty, w/ Matthew McConaughey scared the bejesus out of me!!  Lol, moreso b/c the demons were real...real people doing everyday things but they were sure enough demons.  My granny used to try to scare the religion into us and as a result and I am scared to death of demons!  Not so much the obviously wrong or made up ones, which is why I can and do love horror movies... but the whole not knowing if the person next to you is a demon...really gets to me for some reason.  dunno, I'm a weirdo.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Ok I just rememebered ONE movie that has disturbed me. And its not gory or weird, its actually the theme that weirded me out.

-The Truman Show.

Has anyone else seen this? its a freaky theme!_

 
What is that about? i vaguely remember it..


----------



## LRG (Mar 10, 2009)

I for sure was very disturbed by 'Kids'.  Left me feeling really sad.  Also, Butterfly Effect was a little strange for me.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_What is that about? i vaguely remember it.._

 
A corporation adopts an unborn baby, once he is born (jim carrey) his life is a reality TV show. But he doesn't know it. 

So everything, to HIM is real, you know cus its his real life, but everyone else around him is an actor/actress. They built a HUGE domed city to keep him in and they made him fear water so he wont try to leave.

You guys should watch it, its weird. I heard that this movie sparked the reality TV trend we live in now.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 10, 2009)

Definitely The Ring and The Ring 2 *shudder*

Oh and Hostel


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

Alien. I know it's a classic but things jumping out of stomachs is just not for me. Oh and the Blair Witch Project the first time round.


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 10, 2009)

KIDS.  One of the few movies that I refuse to watch ever again.  

Donnie Darko just pisses me off- what is the POINT?! Argh.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 10, 2009)

Has anyone seen Gummo all the way through? I saw about a minute and a half of it and they were torturing a cat. I turned it asap. Yeah, I can watch people get tortured all through a movie, but as soon as I hear a "YIPE!!" from a dog, I'm done. I Am Legend had me BAWLING.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 10, 2009)

ohmigod. I am legend was brutal. i watched the entire movie, except for that part with the dog. I had the blanket over my head and my ipod on and was crying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 poor doggies


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 11, 2009)

has anyone seen bully? it reminds me of kids, its really disturbing.

butterfly effect really freaked me out, the fact that one thing done can change the whole future, it's crazy.. it just really, really bothered me.

i remember the truman show now, you are right.. it is a disturbing theme.. the whole living a life different than what it seems always gets to me.


----------



## User67 (Mar 11, 2009)

This is a great thread. I actually really like movies that kind of leave me fucked up & make me think. Some of my favorites are:

Boys Don't Cry
O
Monster
American Beauty

I heard Deliverance is a pretty crazy movie too. Has anyone seen that? What's it about?


----------



## dollbaby (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_has anyone seen bully? it reminds me of kids, its really disturbing.

butterfly effect really freaked me out, the fact that one thing done can change the whole future, it's crazy.. it just really, really bothered me.

i remember the truman show now, you are right.. it is a disturbing theme.. the whole living a life different than what it seems always gets to me._

 

Yes, I've seen Bully. My bf watches it when it's on TV so of course I had to see what it was about. It's on really late at night.  I hate that movie so much. It's very disturbing.


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_This is a great thread. I actually really like movies that kind of leave me fucked up & make me think. Some of my favorites are:

Boys Don't Cry
O
Monster
American Beauty

I heard Deliverance is a pretty crazy movie too. Has anyone seen that? What's it about?_

 

i have heard a lot about deliverance but never actually saw it.

i agree with doll baby about bully, it's awful.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not listing any scary movies since I find them scary rather than disturbing. 

Traffic
Midnight Cowboy 
Monster
Pulp Fiction (only the basement rape scene)


----------



## User67 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbaby* 

 
_Yes, I've seen Bully. My bf watches it when it's on TV so of course I had to see what it was about. It's on really late at night.  I hate that movie so much. It's very disturbing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What is Bully about?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG Boys Don't Cry IS very disturbing. When I watched it, I cried, and then I got really pissed.


----------



## User67 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_OMG Boys Don't Cry IS very disturbing. When I watched it, I cried, and then I got really pissed._

 
That was my reaction too. I'll never forget that movie as long as I live.


----------



## Septemba (Mar 11, 2009)

I can handle horror films if they are all about fantasy UNLESS the evil character can't be killed, if they can't be killed I'll be up all night with the light on. 

I get frightened about storylines that could actually happen to me IRL mainly, but I am so sensitive to films.

I've had to sleep with the light on for months at a time over some of the lamest films, I'm such a wimp.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 13, 2009)

*Exorcist*: watched it home alone, in my basement, all lights off, curled up in a ball with a massive pillow over my face LOL i don't know what possessed me to do it, but apparently i had balls at that moment.


*Very Bad Things: *WTF?! did anyone watch this?! not a scary movie at all, but when you think one thing is twisted and bad, and you don't think it can get worse...it DOES! and just gets worseee and worseeee and then ur like WTF!!

*SAW: *watched the first one, i was traumatized for like a week or two. watched the 2nd one and became really scared of that mother effin white mask face thing!!! that shit scares the crap out of me!! everytime a new one of those come up, and i see the trailer on tv, i end up watching it cuz im like OoOooo wat's this one about? and then BAM!!! that white face/mask thing pops up!! and im like FUCK!!! FUCKKKKK!!! FUCKKKKKKKKKK!! *turns off TV from anger* did not watch the other ones outta fear for that thing.

i think that's it.

EDIT:

*KIDS!*: OMG THAT movie is freaking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 anyone seen it?!?! prepare yourself!

EDIT #2:

k i didn't read the whole thread, but scrowled up a bit and saw...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_KIDS. One of the few movies that I refuse to watch ever again._

 
DITTTTTTO. shit.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 13, 2009)

What was "Kids" about? I see this a lot in this thread, but I've never heard of it...


----------



## User93 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was very disturbed by Sin City. All that story about hannibal, and then that yellow maniac... I was even embarassed to tell my bf as we watched together, but I was disturbed to the point I started crying! That was really embarassing, but I was very bothered by the whole movie.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_What was "Kids" about? I see this a lot in this thread, but I've never heard of it..._

 
I googled this info:
Kids (1995)
An amoral, HIV-positive skateboarder sets out to deflower as many virgins as possible while a local girl who contracted his disease tries to save his next target from her same fate

I have never seen this movie yet, but i'm curious...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_*Very Bad Things: *WTF?! did anyone watch this?! not a scary movie at all, but when you think one thing is twisted and bad, and you don't think it can get worse...it DOES! and just gets worseee and worseeee and then ur like WTF!!_

 
LMAO 

I've seen that one. At the end of it I just had this look like


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_I googled this info:
Kids (1995)
An amoral, HIV-positive skateboarder sets out to deflower as many virgins as possible while a local girl who contracted his disease tries to save his next target from her same fate

I have never seen this movie yet, but i'm curious..._

 
I literally shudder every time someone mentions this movie. If you have kids, it'll make you want to put them in a bubble.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_LMAO 

I've seen that one. At the end of it I just had this look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!! i swear i don't know how else to describe that movie aside from "WTF!!!" poor woman went koo koo.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I literally shudder every time someone mentions this movie. If you have kids, it'll make you want to put them in a bubble._

 
don't watch it if any of you are pregnant! lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_What is Bully about?_

 
for whatever reason i put bully and kids together, i guess its maybe the way its filmed?
but bully is about this horrible mean guy, he beats on his friend, rapes his girl, etc than a whole group of kids plot to kill him.. the thing is that some of the kids in the group do not even know the guy, they just are always high and it's just something for them to do.  it is based on a true story and the end makes everything seem so worthless.

kids is crazy disturbing, the girls in the movie are so young.. and the one girl who was HIV positive and trying to stop everyone from getting it only had sex one time, the end is really disturbing on that one.

a similar movie to these (but not nearly as disturbing, did not really disturb me at all) is Thirteen, which is another movie about young girls getting into dangerous things, such as sex and drugs.


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Mothman Prophecies.


:'(_

 
OMGG!!! I saw this like 2 night ago, by myself at like 1am. I couldn't sleep! I didn't really wanna tell anyone this because I thought It was not really scary, but I dont know why this movie disturbed me so much. I kept thinking about it and I could not fall asleep. That movie is just eerie. 

Another movie is 28 weeks later and [REC]. Especially [REC], the way it was filmed made me feel like i was watching real footage. Good zombie movies for me are hard to come across, but these 2 to me are by far the best and scariest. I don't know why I love zombie movies so much, they scare the crap out of me, but I keep watching them! lol. I even have nightmares, I think it's because I feel like it's not that impossible for it to happen. The new age zombie movies give such possible ways for some crazy zombie disease to spread.


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 14, 2009)

*It*: That clown was really scary! The end of the movie is really bad/laughable, but that clown stays in your head even after the movie's over.

*8mm*: Can't believe this hasn't been mentioned yet...It's something that probably exists and some have those fantasies, but I don't really want to think about it.

*Schindler's list*: Saw this movie the first time in school. When that little girl in the red jacket passes by on that wagon reality hit hard. I haven't lived through any war, you know it happened and have genuine respect for the survivors but it's not something that is really close to you...up until that moment in the movie. I tried watching it a second time, but I can't do it. Even the soundtrack (that crying violin) makes me burst into tears.

And then there's a certain internet phenom about 2 girls doing something together...OMG! What the hell was I thinking trying to watch that!!! I was done after the first 30 seconds, didn't bother watching the entire thing. If for any reason you feel like you'd like to see what the fuss is all about, DON'T! Please don't! Really! I'm not kidding...that's a piece of my innocence I will never get back!


----------



## luvsic (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow this thread exploded... O_O

haha totally didn't expect it to! On the plus side, I'm finally over my disturbing experience with blindness....although I still sleep with a lamp light on and I don't know if it's becoming just habit now lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I stay AWAYYYYYYYYYY from horror movies. I know I won't be able to sleep at night if I don't.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 15, 2009)

Omg. I just got home from watching "The last house on the left'' and let me tell you that its a well made movie, its was amazing as a whole. But gosh damn, if you're disturbed easily don't watch it.

The rape scene was WAAAY too real for my taste. Seriously I just had to turn away, it was too weird to watch.

And the way the killings goo.. is way real too and gory. SO yeah, you've been forewarned


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Omg. I just got home from watching "The last house on the left'' and let me tell you that its a well made movie, its was amazing as a whole. But gosh damn, if you're disturbed easily don't watch it.

The rape scene was WAAAY too real for my taste. Seriously I just had to turn away, it was too weird to watch.

And the way the killings goo.. is way real too and gory. SO yeah, you've been forewarned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

omg! I just got back from seeing it tonight too
I went at 7 and its now 3:30 am where I live, and the bf has the flu so we're up, and we were both saying how we cant stop thinking about it! haha. Such an intense movie. It was definitely made very well but it was so graphic. (and on the graphic scale for anyone whos interested, the saw series is still definitely more graphic).


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Omg. I just got home from watching "The last house on the left'' and let me tell you that its a well made movie, its was amazing as a whole. But gosh damn, if you're disturbed easily don't watch it.

The rape scene was WAAAY too real for my taste. Seriously I just had to turn away, it was too weird to watch.

And the way the killings goo.. is way real too and gory. SO yeah, you've been forewarned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went to IMDB to read about "the last house...", and now remember seeing the previews. Looks scary...

Anyhow, on the right side, a trailer was showing for a movie called "A Haunting in Connecticut"....HOLY SHITTTTT, that movie looks WAY SCARY!

I'm gonna have to watch that. It opens March 27!

ETA: The Haunting movie is based on a true story!! Woah!


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 15, 2009)

Well i am a total film geek.  And i watched some pretty messed up stuff when i did film studies.  Horror doesnt bother me at all in fact i kinda like to feel scared/disturbed after a viewing lol
Here are a few which really stuck in my mind;
Man Bites Dog(Woah, not a nice film especially if you are pregnant)
Salo(just gross)
La Bete(bizarre film kind of like a fairytale about beastiality and a beast that has very visual sex with a woman)
Cannibal Holocaust(made me feel dirty after watching it, there is a scene with a live turtle that gets ripped apart for food and it actually made me sick......a bit of trivia all of the animals in that film were killed for real including the turtle)
The Woodsman(very deep film with Kevin Bacon playing a paedophile)
Also has anyone seen Little Children?  There is a scene in that with a peadophile with a date in a car. I dont want to give it away but those who have seen it will know whhat part im talking about.  Well that actually made me gasp!

EDIT; Just wanted to add that the Hellraiser films always give me nightmares, they arent really scary but they always give me nasty dreams lol


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 15, 2009)

Tideland. It doesn't sound that disturbing though - you have to see it. But when you watch it you aren't sure whether you should be freaked out of laughing.

The Butterfly Effect. It's fantastic, but sort of creepy.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Mar 15, 2009)

Omg yeah I wanna see a Hunting in Conneticut. Last night I saw a trailer for another scary movie.. its called "Drag me to hell" or something like that. 

Ive been waiting for "The Poughkeepsie Tapes" movie to be released, that was based on true events.

Also Trick R treat! It was suppose to be released Halloween 07, and nothing. I've heard such good stuff on it, but no one is releasing it! :/


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been waiting for The Last House on the Left remake for months and I can't wait to go see it next weekend. I might go see the Haunting in Connecticut, but I'll probably wait to hear a couple reviews before I decide. If I do go, I'll probably take my brother since he'll be allowed to see it.

Trick R Treat is a movie that has been saved on my Netflix for a few months now, but I have yet to hear of any release date; it sucks because I've heard that it's really good.


----------



## alka1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Omg. I just got home from watching "The last house on the left'' and let me tell you that its a well made movie, its was amazing as a whole. But gosh damn, if you're disturbed easily don't watch it.

The rape scene was WAAAY too real for my taste. Seriously I just had to turn away, it was too weird to watch.

And the way the killings goo.. is way real too and gory. SO yeah, you've been forewarned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I couldn't help but think of this thread as I watched that scene. That was crazy intense. I've seen countless horror movies and none have really made me feel as uncomfortable as that one scene did. 

There have been other rape scenes I've seen in other movies, like the one in The Hills Have Eyes 2 and some others, but this one just seemed way too real and..ugh.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 16, 2009)

I think I'm going to rent EVERY movie mentioned in this thread and have my own personal "_Freaky-Shit-I-Shouldn't Watch"-Fest _in my room.


----------



## fintia (Mar 16, 2009)

Jenifer from Masters of Horror frikin creepy and I see lots of horror movies.. you guys need to see this.. lol an


----------



## fintia (Mar 16, 2009)

"Jenifer" from Masters of Horror.. frikin creepy and I see lots of horror movies.. you guys need to see this.. lol and the funny thing is that our sister in law gave the movie to us as a present later on... she did not know we saw it..  so when we opened the gift and saw the cover I was like oh no!!! LOL!!


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_"Jenifer" from Masters of Horror.. frikin creepy and I see lots of horror movies.. you guys need to see this.. lol and the funny thing is that our sister in law gave the movie to us as a present later on... she did not know we saw it.. so when we opened the gift and saw the cover I was like oh no!!! LOL!!_

 
Lol you wouldnt believe how many of my male friends think she is hot! I guess she is the ultimate buttaface


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Mar 16, 2009)

crash- disturbing but in a thought provoking 
kids- one of my fav ever. its really sad but happens everyday.
thirteen- which someone just mention was a great movie.  
not a movie but, roots. that series gave me nightmares when I was a kid and would make me pissed off. All the stories are deep and makes me feel a certain way to see that sad period of american history.

and last but not least terminator. silly I know. i was 7 when I first saw this and for some reason I love apocalyptic sci fi stuff. I still have nightmares to this day about some secret govt thing and robots. the matrix made this worse. the last one sealed the deal casue at the very end when u hear all these ppl on the radio and they r in some bat cave looking thing I was fed up! That used to be my job when I was in the military. I reconized the verbiage and freaked out. cant wait to have christian bale scare the beejeezus out of me in the new one tho.


----------



## fintia (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryAcid* 

 
_Lol you wouldnt believe how many of my male friends think she is hot! I guess she is the ultimate buttaface
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahaha


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_"Jenifer" from Masters of Horror.. frikin creepy and I see lots of horror movies.. you guys need to see this.. lol and the funny thing is that our sister in law gave the movie to us as a present later on... she did not know we saw it.. so when we opened the gift and saw the cover I was like oh no!!! LOL!!_

 
ahhhh! i just watched this the other night with my husband and we were freaked out! it's like a horror/monster movie mixed with soft porn! ha ha. very weird! my husband and i were like damn we've never seen a scary movie with a monster "cachonda" which is a horny monster!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryAcid* 

 
_Lol you wouldnt believe how many of my male friends think she is hot! I guess she is the ultimate buttaface
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ewww! hehe. it's gross that all the male characters in the movie thinks she's hot just for her body, if you haven't see this movie, google it, and you'll see.


----------



## jennifer. (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_Has anyone seen Gummo all the way through? I saw about a minute and a half of it and they were torturing a cat. I turned it asap. Yeah, I can watch people get tortured all through a movie, but as soon as I hear a "YIPE!!" from a dog, I'm done. I Am Legend had me BAWLING._

 
yes!  gummo is pretty disturbing in a weird way.  you've only seen a minute and a half of it?  the part where he's eating his dinner in the tub near the end is so gross.  you should try to watch the rest, it's weird/disturbing because there's people who probably do live this way.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_has anyone seen bully? it reminds me of kids, its really disturbing._

 
it probably reminds you of kids because it was directed by the same guy and the writer coincidentally, wrote gummo as well.  haha  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_What is Bully about?_

 
bully's actually based on a true story.  after seeing the movie, i couldn't help but wikipedia the story, it's kinda crazy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bully_(film)


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

Hostel was not easy for me to watch. I had to leave, I can't see too much gore.

And... Watchmen. I admit it, the blue penis' all over the place weren't too nice to look at.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm about to watch Requiem for a Dream on hulu.com
(it's free, available for US only) check it out, there are lots of other movies


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I went to IMDB to read about "the last house...", and now remember seeing the previews. Looks scary...

Anyhow, on the right side, a trailer was showing for a movie called "A Haunting in Connecticut"....HOLY SHITTTTT, that movie looks WAY SCARY!

I'm gonna have to watch that. It opens March 27!

ETA: The Haunting movie is based on a true story!! Woah!_

 
i saw last house and did not like it at all! i was so bored, and thought it dragged out forever! but like i said, it takes alot to disturb/scare me.

i have to see haunting in connecticut though! omg it looks great! i am sure i will be dissapointed (i always am, only movie that impressed me recently was the strangers)


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_yes! gummo is pretty disturbing in a weird way. you've only seen a minute and a half of it? the part where he's eating his dinner in the tub near the end is so gross. you should try to watch the rest, it's weird/disturbing because there's people who probably do live this way.


it probably reminds you of kids because it was directed by the same guy and the writer coincidentally, wrote gummo as well. haha 



bully's actually based on a true story. after seeing the movie, i couldn't help but wikipedia the story, it's kinda crazy:

Bully (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

 
now i kind of want to see gummo, and ken's park too actually.. 
i knew bully was a true story but did not realize that most of them were out of prosion until i saw ur link, that's crazy! i want to read the book.. it's like a trainwreck, so disturbing but i cannot help but watch.


----------



## statusmode (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG hands down, that movie Awake w/ Hayden Christiansen and Jessica Alba about anesthetic awareness... which is when they body is paralyzed but you are completely awake and you can feel and hear everything during a surgery, sad part is the doctors think you are down and proceed to operate.. so while you are being cut open and all that good stuff, you can feel the pain but can't so much as scream..
according to the movie the statistics are:

21 million Americans will receive anesthesia this year and 30,000 will have an anesthesia awareness experience.

That is horrible! If heaven forbid I ever need surgery I will be soooo scared =[


----------



## statusmode (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryAcid* 

 
_Cannibal Holocaust(made me feel dirty after watching it, there is a scene with a live turtle that gets ripped apart for food and it actually made me sick......a bit of trivia all of the animals in that film were killed for real including the turtle)_

 






 That's sooooo sad... ughhh I want to punch the makers of that movie


----------



## Brittni (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to rent so many movies now, and I'm not even a movie person. ha...

I cannot stand any animal abuse though so any of those disturbing movies are NOT for me!

Just wanted to add that another movie that disturbed me that I always think about is when I was in middle school, we rented a bunch and one of them was about this girl being pregnant and then the baby started tearing through her belly and it wasn't a baby it was something evil. I don't really remember.

Was it Rosemary's Baby or is that something else? I really think it was something else.


----------



## magicmorgan (Mar 23, 2009)

Requiem for a Dream
Audition


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2009)

repo a generic opera -  i'm disturbed that somebody thought it was a good film and actually made the damn thing!! me and hubby rented it yesterday and i swear i wanted to like it.... but it was really that terrible!


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 23, 2009)

Rosemary's Baby is one of my favorites. I had a couple of friends over to watch it recently and they were mildly disturbed by it because it's one of those movies where everyone is out to get the main character, everyone is in on it.

Now that I think about it, The Game (starring Michael Douglas, Sean Penn) has that same concept.

I've been interested in seeing Audition for awhile now. My mom hasn't seen it, but she freaks out whenever she sees clips from it.

I keep going back and forth on Repo! The Genetic Opera because I hear both good and bad about it.


----------



## April47 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_Has anyone seen Gummo all the way through? I saw about a minute and a half of it and they were torturing a cat. I turned it asap. Yeah, I can watch people get tortured all through a movie, but as soon as I hear a "YIPE!!" from a dog, I'm done. I Am Legend had me BAWLING._

 
Thank you thank you thank you!!!! I will now NEVER see I am Legend. I cannot HANDLE that shit. Kill all the people you want but keep animals OUT of it!! And in response to your question about Gummo, I did the same thing. LOL.

Movies that disturbed me are:

CABIN FEVER - Ugh. When he is giving her the business with his finger and then he pulls it back and it's all bloody... Gawwwwwwd, or when that one girl shaves her legs and skin starts coming off... 

THE DEVILS REJECTS - Normally I like Rob's versions but this one sicked me right out. Esp. when the one guy sticks his gun down the girls panties. No thank you!!!

A CLOCKWORK ORANGE - The whole thing is sick really. 

THE CELL - Didn't disturb me really, but it has very disturbing imagery. I love this movie though. Very good.

KIDS - Disturbing but still a very good movie. Well, says my 18 year old self, who knows if I'd still think so at 26...

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2009)

my comments are in white so highlight if you don't mind possible spoilers of parts of the movie

A Clockwork Orange is my #1 most disturbing, but the book was worse.

Gummo- ugh. It's not just one scene it's a huge percentage of it.

Machinist- because psychologically going nuts in your own head- it really scary for me and he was sooo skinny

Vacancy- I'm terrified of that happening to me/ I know I wouldn't be in that kind of shape to ever take on a killer, heh. Like when they're crawling in the air ducts over the rats.

Seven- ugh sloth =/

The People Under the Stairs- Am I thinking of the wrong thing or is this the one with the guy and the cut off tongue?

I've heard but haven't seen that Irreversible, Salo, Crash (not the newer one), and Eraserhead are very disturbing


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 30, 2009)

Guys can we try not to ruin any movies on here? I havent seen a lot of these and would like to...

Anyways OMG did u guys see what happened to that girl at the end of Blindness???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding

Blindness was one of the worst movies Ive ever seen in my damn life. It was disgusting, and a waste of 2 hours or more, of my life. Number one, it was slow. Number two, the raping was NOT NECESSARY. Im sorry but no...they just took it too far. It may as well have been a sick porno. What a dumb, gay, lame ass shitty movie. It IS disturbing...but just.....not in a good way

Hard Candy was like...ridiculous. me and my mom watched this together and kept looking at eachother like....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sick. Just sick.

Oh another one...ummm whats the name of it. The Happening? With the people who kill themselves? That shit was weird, and disturbing and just...weird.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 30, 2009)

No but seriously....I keep trying to read pages of this thread but its like...hard because I have to hurry and keep scrolling so I dont spoil any movies I havent seen.

Can we like, edit these posts so that it doesnt ruin the ending for those who havent seen any of these movies before?? Please?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_I keep going back and forth on Repo! The Genetic Opera because I hear both good and bad about it._

 
i heard good things too and really thought i'd like it! but sadly not!!

i watched con air the other night which disturbed me! i don't think it's meant to be scarey and disturbing however i'm a whimp and a whole plane full of convicts is terrifying!!! plus the fact i didn't read the back of the box so had no idea what the movie was about... i thought it was gonna be a war film!! doh!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 30, 2009)

Anything to do with Artificial Intelligence really bothers me... I was really disturbed by AI, i Robot and Bicentennial man.  I can't quite put my finger on it..


----------



## brianjenny17 (Mar 30, 2009)

running scared =[ end of story


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 1, 2009)

This probably doesn't fit, but there is something on Youtube that I just came across.  I am not going to even give the link  or give the title to it.  I came across it by accident and I read the comments and saw the face of it on the screen.   People were demanding it to be taken off of Youtube.  An Atheist said they actually said some sort of prayer watching it and others said they literally eliminated.  Some stated they felt like they were actually going to die.  I am not going to say anymore about that part.  It was just too much to read all those frightening comments and horrific responses to this clip.  I don't remember seeing anyone say it was a hoax.  I hope it was, but someone well.  That's enough on it.  

Thank God for my pets.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 1, 2009)

^^^^  Morbid curiousity just kicked in big time!


----------



## moopoint (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sick and morbid, this is my genre. I frequent cult classic stores to find new, gross, disturbing movies. 

I know it's weird... I like being disgusted I guess....


----------



## moopoint (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_repo a generic opera -  i'm disturbed that somebody thought it was a good film and actually made the damn thing!! me and hubby rented it yesterday and i swear i wanted to like it.... but it was really that terrible!_

 
I loved it. I own it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's from the creator of Saw, so it's not a big surprise.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_^^^^  Morbid curiousity just kicked in big time!_

 
I agree!! sounds creepy... I want to know more.. 


wait maybe I don't


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_^^^^  Morbid curiousity just kicked in big time!_

 
Same here!

I'm intrigued to know what would provoke those kind of responses.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 3, 2009)

i'm curious too ^^^  
did anyone seen haunting in ct? it was freaky in theators but mostly cause it was dark and loud.. i wasn't too impressed


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Definitely The Ring and The Ring 2 *shudder*

Oh and Hostel_

 
OOOOH Hostel for me.  I was freaked for days after watching that.  The guy falling forward with the backs of his ankles slashed just about did me in.


----------



## User67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_This probably doesn't fit, but there is something on Youtube that I just came across.  I am not going to even give the link  or give the title to it.  I came across it by accident and I read the comments and saw the face of it on the screen.   People were demanding it to be taken off of Youtube.  An Atheist said they actually said some sort of prayer watching it and others said they literally eliminated.  Some stated they felt like they were actually going to die.  I am not going to say anymore about that part.  It was just too much to read all those frightening comments and horrific responses to this clip.  I don't remember seeing anyone say it was a hoax.  I hope it was, but someone well.  That's enough on it.  

Thank God for my pets._

 
What the point of bringing it up if you aren't going to actually tell us about it? Not trying to be rude, but like why even say anything at all?


----------



## User67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_No but seriously....I keep trying to read pages of this thread but its like...hard because I have to hurry and keep scrolling so I dont spoil any movies I havent seen.

Can we like, edit these posts so that it doesnt ruin the ending for those who havent seen any of these movies before?? Please?_

 
......


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 5, 2009)

Ummm yah.. I don't get disturbed easily (especially after seeing so many UN WANTED pictures all over the internet..) and The Watchmen.. Wow.. JUST DON'T SEE THAT unless you really enjoy your disturbing, awful, disgusting movies.  For one, there was no story line.. TWO... yah, all i needed to see were dogs eating a little girl, a pregnant woman get killed, a boy bite into peoples skin, a boy being told by his mother that hes a bastard and shouldve been aborted, and a woman getting abused and rape.. yep... Oh and tons of blood and guts and.. JESUS I walked out with my boyfriend!! Seriously who needs to see that.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 6, 2009)

I loved watchmen. It does have a storyline, I guess people just missed it. 
I understand that people don't wanna see certain things, but the truth is a lot of things that we see in movies actually happen in real life. I don't like to be given sugarcoated things.

Im gonna go see it again w/ my friends.

I still have to watch blindness. Gael Garcia Bernal, 'nuff said.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 7, 2009)

I get disturbed really easy too. My man can stomach the most disgusting videos/movies ever. He tells me about them and I have to start talking over him until he shutups because I can't take hearing it. I have to close my eyes and hide my face in his chest during half the stuff he rents or wants to go see.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_What the point of bringing it up if you aren't going to actually tell us about it? Not trying to be rude, but like why even say anything at all?_

 
Sorry, I felt that I could share my feelings about it here.  No problem.    ~SW~


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Guys can we try not to ruin any movies on here? I havent seen a lot of these and would like to...
_

 

I put my comments about the movies in white text so if you want to see them you just need to highlight with the mouse. I've seen it done in other forums to avoid spoilers.


----------



## nunu (Apr 8, 2009)

I watched Quarantine last night...added it to my list of freaky movies (Hard Candy, IT and SAW)


----------



## preciouscharm (Apr 10, 2009)

Any of the Saw movies just makes me gag, I refuse to watch them!


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 11, 2009)

Fierce People: Not that bad...but it just made me feel weird.
The Hills have eyes 2
An American Crime: I didn't even see this movie! I watched a scene of it on youtube and I almost cried. Most disturbing thing ever.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 14, 2009)

I have to go with the original post and say Blindness was by far one of the most disturbing films I've seen. I remember talking about it to friends and they later watched and came back to me saying why I spoke about it because it just left them with a disgusted feeling and they felt it was too real.

The scene with the Husband and other character is what got to me the worst. It just left this really sick feeling in my stomach - more than Holocaust films or whatever. It's just a situation where it happens to many and it was heart wrenching and sad. I think what made the film more disturbing was that not only did it feel like it could happen in our own real life but that there were no communication or talk about the occurrences that had happen between characters and in the end it left you thinking, "well, their lives will surely be f*cked up forever.'' It's a good film, it left you pondering about what our society is capable of... many good things yet many horrible things. I personally would never watch it again. It's too much.


The Mist's ending was really a big ass, "wow, that sucks ass" moment.
The remake of the Hills Have Eyes is probably the only horror film that really just made me go UGH NO MAS!

I love horror films because they're pure entertainment and I can't take them seriously or to the heart. Pyschological thrillers... eh, sometimes they're too real. I end up getting pissed if I watch a movie that was just too disturbing (aka freakin' Blindness) . I'm like, some shit just should not be seen or made. LOL. 

I do want to watch Kids though. I hear so much about that film.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I watched Quarantine last night...added it to my list of freaky movies (Hard Candy, IT and SAW)_

 
I loved Quarantine! definitely creepy.. I want to see the original version which is from spain I think..

I don't know if the Strangers movie was mentioned, but that one was freaky as well.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 15, 2009)

Hostel and Pulp Fiction.  I love pulp Fiction till the scene at the pawn shop.  Rape scenes just bother me.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 15, 2009)

I was at a nightclub on saturday night. Kinda a rare club that is a bit more underground. My personal fav here. It was blasting usual music but on the big movie screen SAW was playing (without sound). I friggin loved it. I seriously LOL'd when I saw that.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopoint* 

 
_I was at a nightclub on saturday night. Kinda a rare club that is a bit more underground. My personal fav here. It was blasting usual music but on the big movie screen SAW was playing (without sound). I friggin loved it. I seriously LOL'd when I saw that._

 
Oh man, I bet if I were intoxicated that would be really surreal and freaky.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 15, 2009)

i just saw this one: weapons with nick carter
the 1st scene is like, whoa! 












  <== in that order


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 15, 2009)

So I was waaay curious as why people kept on adding "Blindness" to the list, so I ordered it last night On Demand. And well, it wasn't that bad. 

I honestly expected it to be absolutly horrifying and weird or just something way disturbing. It wasn't. I actually felt let down. 

I can see the disturbing point of your government not giving a damn and just quarantine everyone, thats scary. But it can, and has happened before. I think the scary part is thinking of YOURSELF as one of the patients being put in quarantine. If you think about it on the outside, for example, would you cut off a few bad apples to save a tree, or would you keep the apples and let the whole tree perish?

It sounds messed up to think about it like that, but I've always thought "hard times call for hard decisions."

Gael Garcia was such and a**hole in this movie! He gave a great performance I just wanted her to get rid of him already! lol

anyway. I guess I hyped this movie way up in my head and didn't deliver the disturbance factor. Im gonna read the book now! I heard its way better


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, Sleepers!
One of my all time favorite films but it was really sad and was pretty much the first film I've seen as a kid that had me going, "grownups can do that to kids?!"


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_So I was waaay curious as why people kept on adding "Blindness" to the list, so I ordered it last night On Demand. And well, it wasn't that bad. 

I honestly expected it to be absolutly horrifying and weird or just something way disturbing. It wasn't. I actually felt let down. 

I can see the disturbing point of your government not giving a damn and just quarantine everyone, thats scary. But it can, and has happened before. I think the scary part is thinking of YOURSELF as one of the patients being put in quarantine. If you think about it on the outside, for example, would you cut off a few bad apples to save a tree, or would you keep the apples and let the whole tree perish?

It sounds messed up to think about it like that, but I've always thought "hard times call for hard decisions."

Gael Garcia was such and a**hole in this movie! He gave a great performance I just wanted her to get rid of him already! lol

anyway. I guess I hyped this movie way up in my head and didn't deliver the disturbance factor. Im gonna read the book now! I heard its way better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks for the review - i was curious about the movie, mostly because of this thread, but will likely pass on it.
most of the movies mentioned here really do not disturb me at all (does that mean i'm an effed up person? haha)


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 22, 2009)

Not in the horror genre, but two movies that I couldn't stop thinking about for days: (h/l for descriptions)
*Lilya4ever* - for a girl in a post soviet republic life goes from bad to worse to _worst_
and to a much lesser extent
*4months, 3weeks, 2days* - woman in communist romania under ceauşescu (when contraception & abortion were outlawed) helps her friend
I think these movies are really worth seeing, but be warned they might stay on your mind for days afterward.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 22, 2009)

Quarantine had me seriously freaked out for weeks-what i did was I began to research the movie, read all the forums (IMDB always has message boards abt movies) read all the questions ppl ask and if theres an official website i go read up on the actors and their take on the movie...ie,  try to get behind the scenes. That way it seems less like an experience and more like an episode


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 10, 2009)

so i decided to watch some of the movies mentioned here & watched gummo.
all i can say is yes i agree it's Disturbing!


----------



## Ernie (May 11, 2009)

Psychological movies disturb me more than violent ones. Has anyone seen "Breaking the Waves" ?
Also many Ingmar Bergman movies, Face to Face, Cries and Whispers, The Seventh Seal, Smiles of a Summer Night.
Also, One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 11, 2009)

First I have to say that I LOVE disturbing horror movies!  I mean I watch them all and generally love them.  There have been a few that have freaked me out though...

The Ring - don't know if it was the weird girl and how she moved or the weird noise that she made but this one kept me up.  Wasn't even gory just creepy.

Hostel - the thing that freaked me out about this movie was that I kept thinking I bet there really are places like this in the world.  There are some sick people out there and I can see a place like the torture warehouse actually existing.

The Hills Have Eyes - I think it's just the thought of those inbred hillbillies that freak me out more then anything!  Nasty, nasty stuff!!

I have to watch some of the others mentioned here and see how bad (good) they are!


----------



## bellovesmac (May 13, 2009)

The Unborn - definatly 'disturbing'


----------



## luvsic (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I have to go with the original post and say Blindness was by far one of the most disturbing films I've seen. I remember talking about it to friends and they later watched and came back to me saying why I spoke about it because it just left them with a disgusted feeling and they felt it was too real.

The scene with the Husband and other character is what got to me the worst. It just left this really sick feeling in my stomach - more than Holocaust films or whatever. It's just a situation where it happens to many and it was heart wrenching and sad. I think what made the film more disturbing was that not only did it feel like it could happen in our own real life but that there were no communication or talk about the occurrences that had happen between characters and in the end it left you thinking, "well, their lives will surely be f*cked up forever.'' It's a good film, it left you pondering about what our society is capable of... many good things yet many horrible things. I personally would never watch it again. It's too much.


The Mist's ending was really a big ass, "wow, that sucks ass" moment.
The remake of the Hills Have Eyes is probably the only horror film that really just made me go UGH NO MAS!

I love horror films because they're pure entertainment and I can't take them seriously or to the heart. Pyschological thrillers... eh, sometimes they're too real. I end up getting pissed if I watch a movie that was just too disturbing (aka freakin' Blindness) . I'm like, some shit just should not be seen or made. LOL. 

I do want to watch Kids though. I hear so much about that film._

 
That's EXACTLY how I felt about Blindness...it just felt too real to me. Disturbing, scary, sad and real. I feel like that's exactly what would happen (unfortunately) if something like that were to occur in the real world. 

It's profound, and I think it was a good movie (it got panned by critics, though) but for me it was just too much. I doubt I could ever watch it again.

As for the husband scene, are you talking about the one where he was with the person with the dark glasses? (trying not to spoil for anyone..)


----------



## luvsic (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_So I was waaay curious as why people kept on adding "Blindness" to the list, so I ordered it last night On Demand. And well, it wasn't that bad. 

I honestly expected it to be absolutly horrifying and weird or just something way disturbing. It wasn't. I actually felt let down. 

I can see the disturbing point of your government not giving a damn and just quarantine everyone, thats scary. But it can, and has happened before. I think the scary part is thinking of YOURSELF as one of the patients being put in quarantine. If you think about it on the outside, for example, would you cut off a few bad apples to save a tree, or would you keep the apples and let the whole tree perish?

It sounds messed up to think about it like that, but I've always thought "hard times call for hard decisions."

Gael Garcia was such and a**hole in this movie! He gave a great performance I just wanted her to get rid of him already! lol

anyway. I guess I hyped this movie way up in my head and didn't deliver the disturbance factor. Im gonna read the book now! I heard its way better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well you should know, I'm a complete wuss when it comes to scary movies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I felt disturbed psychologically by it if anything at all.

I see the controversy in that question, but at the same time, the complete abandonment is just what's most disturbing to me - the incapability of humanity to help one another, to treat another person like a dog. How people just get reduced to animals in their dispositions, how societies unravel. I just pray nothing like that will ever happen in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't want to think too much into it, but it's just sad to see the "what ifs" in a worse case scenario. It's a scary, sad wake up call.


----------



## CellyCell (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_That's EXACTLY how I felt about Blindness...it just felt too real to me. Disturbing, scary, sad and real. I feel like that's exactly what would happen (unfortunately) if something like that were to occur in the real world. 

It's profound, and I think it was a good movie (it got panned by critics, though) but for me it was just too much. I doubt I could ever watch it again.

As for the husband scene, are you talking about the one where he was with the person with the dark glasses? (trying not to spoil for anyone..)_

 
I guess so? Forgot how that person look - but when the wife came in and didn't say nothing. Bleh, thinking about it makes my stomach turn because I know how that felt.


----------



## kimberlane (May 15, 2009)

I just wanted to comment on the _Blindness_ movie. I found it very disturbing too. Not because it was scary. But because of how people acted in that situation, and how accurate it probably is. It disgusts me to think that humans can do those type of things to each and not so much as care. Like when they had to make there "payment" for the food. And people just expected them to go, and then what those people had to go through. It really pissed me off that she didn't get that guy sooner. If it had been me he would have been dead that first scene he was in. U could tell he was gonna be trouble. Then as one of you said about her walking in on them. And she just hugs the girl WTF? I don't care if girl is blind she gonna get hit. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, really I prolly wouldn't hit her, but I sure wouldn't tell her it is okay. The ending sucked to not knowing how they would go back. I wonder if people even felt bad for how they acted. Which brings me to the movie _The mist_ what is it about fear that causes people, more especially groups of people to be so inhumane. That's what scares me the most. That someknid of severe crisis will happen and I will be surrounded by people like that.


----------



## luvsic (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I guess so? Forgot how that person look - but when the wife came in and didn't say nothing. Bleh, thinking about it makes my stomach turn because I know how that felt._

 
SPOILERS highlight to read: I KNOW! She just hugged her. Like kimberlane said I'd be slapping the sheit out of that bitch! lol

MORE SPOILERS (in response to kimberlane): But there was hope in the end, remember? The Japanese man regained his eyesight, foreshadowing how eventually, maybe everyone would.


----------



## kimberlane (May 16, 2009)

this is in response to luvsic. Yeah I know, that is what I mean. How they would go back to their lives and the things they did.


----------



## Rennah (May 19, 2009)

I just watched Blindness after reading so much about it!

It was thought-provoking... not really disturbing.

I really liked it! (happy ending, w00t!)


----------



## CellyCell (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimberlane* 

 
_I just wanted to comment on the Blindness movie. I found it very disturbing too. Not because it was scary. But because of how people acted in that situation, and how accurate it probably is. It disgusts me to think that humans can do those type of things to each and not so much as care. Like when they had to make there "payment" for the food. And people just expected them to go, and then what those people had to go through. It really pissed me off that she didn't get that guy sooner. If it had been me he would have been dead that first scene he was in. U could tell he was gonna be trouble. Then as one of you said about her walking in on them. And she just hugs the girl WTF? I don't care if girl is blind she gonna get hit. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, really I prolly wouldn't hit her, but I sure wouldn't tell her it is okay. The ending sucked to not knowing how they would go back. I wonder if people even felt bad for how they acted. Which brings me to the movie The mist what is it about fear that causes people, more especially groups of people to be so inhumane. That's what scares me the most. That someknid of severe crisis will happen and I will be surrounded by people like that._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_SPOILERS highlight to read:

MORE SPOILERS (in response to kimberlane):._

 
Lmao for reals! That part pisses me off to no end.

And there is a part 2 to blindness - I dunno if they'll make a movie about it but I think it's called Seeing or something and it continues about the story.


----------



## val-x (Jun 12, 2009)

Honestly so far there hasn't been a movie that did so :S

I've seen Final Destination 3, The Hills Have Eyes 1&2, SAW II, The Exorcist, House Of Wax, I Am Legend

I don't really get why Terminator is here tho I've watched those movies as a kid and I was into it!


----------



## alka1 (Jun 12, 2009)

anyone see Drag Me To Hell? some parts were disturbing..  overall it was an excellent movie. I loved it!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 12, 2009)

i actually liked drag me to hell also.
i'm really hard to impress with scary movies but i did like that one..
evil stuff always freaks me out


----------



## BenefitAddict (Jun 12, 2009)

The commercial for Drag Me to Hell disturbs me so much I can't leave the screen door open. I'm worried flies will come in and buzz up my nose.


----------



## BenefitAddict (Jun 12, 2009)

Man, I love disturbing movies with Ellen Page in them like Hard Candy.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 12, 2009)

The Shining always puts me on edge and is one of my all time favourite films for this very reason, plus it's the film me and Mr RR were watching when he scared the crap out of me and proposed to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recently watched Silence of the Lambs with the aforementioned man and it scared the bejesus out of me when Hannibal just mauled that guy's face..I still don't fully understand what the dog did down the pit and nobody will tell me.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

one movie that disturbed me was Monster with charlize theron playing eileen wournos. the part that got me was a rape scene (i already have a huge problem with those but it just popped on the screen). the man was doing it with a pipe. i'm sorry to put this in writing for anyone else to be disturbed but i was so freaked out by it. it took a few weeks to get it out of my head.

and i haven't seen this movie but my brother saw Boys Don't Cry with hillary swank and told me of a scene he couldn't even watch. he ended up having to skip over it because it was so graphic. i'm scared to watch that movie. i have no urge to see it


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_The Shining always puts me on edge and is one of my all time favourite films for this very reason, plus it's the film me and Mr RR were watching when he scared the crap out of me and proposed to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recently watched Silence of the Lambs with the aforementioned man and it scared the bejesus out of me when Hannibal just mauled that guy's face..I still don't fully understand what the dog did down the pit and nobody will tell me._

 
the Shining TOTALLY freaks me out but i LOVE LOVE LOVE that movie!! jack nicholson plays that crazy role so well. it comes so easily for him


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_the Shining TOTALLY freaks me out but i LOVE LOVE LOVE that movie!! jack nicholson plays that crazy role so well. it comes so easily for him_

 

Exactly.  The way he plays that character is amazing, even though I've seen it it never gets predictable in that he is so good at playing an unhinged guy that he could easily go any way.  The actress who played his wife did a superb job, I love the way he was so extra and she played it exactly as someone in real life would play it. All that snow and the eerie blue-ness adds to the fear factor.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Ugh... wolf creek did the same thing to me... I couldnt shake it for a few a weeks, though I didnt have insomnia, just background thoughts that lingered a little too long. Try and preoccupy yourself - attention distraction is the key. If you cant sleep at night try reading a book and taking a warm milk to bed, hop in a warm shower - these will all help you sleep. Eventually it will pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wolf Creek was incredibly disturbing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was actually holding my breath during the last half, and I do not scare easily.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I LOVE horror movies and scary movies but for some reason some "realistic" violence freaks me out :| I think it must be because it's plausible, not really unlikely (like being eaten by a zombie). _

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lambchop* 

 
_Funny Games. Very disturbing._

 
Indeed.  I have not seen the American remake with Naomi Watts, but the original German film is deeply disturbing.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I think I'm going to rent EVERY movie mentioned in this thread and have my own personal "Freaky-Shit-I-Shouldn't Watch"-Fest in my room._

 
I'll join you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_anyone see Drag Me To Hell? some parts were disturbing.. overall it was an excellent movie. I loved it!_

 
This is on my list to see.  I've loved Sam Raimi's films since he did the Evil Dead flicks. 

Jacob's Ladder was very disturbing to me.

I actually enjoy a good scary horror film - like The Descent, actually made me scream out loud in the cinema!  Good times.

However, I cannot watch films with violence against animals.  I simply cannot take it.  Even if it is outlandish and unrealistic, it makes me very upset.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_This is on my list to see.  I've loved Sam Raimi's films since he did the Evil Dead flicks._

 
ooh, you're gonna love it! I've seen it twice now - scary fun all the way


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

another movie that disturbed me was Seven. i mean, the fact that many serial murders (from things that i've read) are genius, narcissists with absolutely no feelings of emotion, no conscious, nothing...... that's scary to me.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 16, 2009)

^^^^ Seven was incredibly disturbing.  So, so wrong!


----------



## DOLLface (Jun 16, 2009)

I was put off by the information on how many people go missing and never found that was included in Wolf Creek.

I've seen both the German original and American remake of Funny Games and they are the exact same movie. The only difference is the actors. It is one of those movies where you understand the message of the film or you think it's stupid and a waste of time.

Seven is a great movie and I think a normal viewer (I can't consider myself a normal viewer when it comes to horror) would find it disturbing.

I am dying to see Drag Me to Hell! Evil Dead is a favorite of mine and I've been waiting for Raimi's return to the genre.

I absolutely love this thread because I basically have no one to discuss these kind of movies with who is truly interested.


----------



## panther27 (Jun 16, 2009)

MzzRach,I completely agree with you,I cannot watch any movie that has acts of violence towards animals in it


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 16, 2009)

Another film that disturbed me was the Saw family...especially the bit when they pushed the girl into the pit of needles.  I have a fear of needles touching skin anyway and have to turn the side over, I thought I'd be able to take it as they wouldn't show them in such graphic detail but I couldn't take and had to turn the side..people have some either very disturbed or creative minds to be coming up with that kinda stuff.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Another film that disturbed me was the Saw family...especially the bit when they pushed the girl into the pit of needles.  I have a fear of needles touching skin anyway and have to turn the side over, I thought I'd be able to take it as they wouldn't show them in such graphic detail but I couldn't take and had to turn the side..people have some either very disturbed or creative minds to be coming up with that kinda stuff._

 
ugh, I really like the Saw movies but I hate that scene. The noise the needles make as she crawls around in the pit.. makes me cringe every time


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Another film that disturbed me was the Saw family...especially the bit when they pushed the girl into the pit of needles. I have a fear of needles touching skin anyway and have to turn the side over, I thought I'd be able to take it as they wouldn't show them in such graphic detail but I couldn't take and had to turn the side..people have some either very disturbed or creative minds to be coming up with that kinda stuff._

 
omg when she had to dig through that pile of them to find a key??!!!
that was disturbing. i haven't seen V but all the other ones are very disturbing. that type of torture is just unreal. one has to have a seriously sick, twisted way of thinking to think of something like that (i am agreeing more with your "disturbed minds" point of view)


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 16, 2009)

It always makes me worried - that the people who write those movies (such as Saw), have something wrong with them.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

speaking of Saw and creepy stuff - did anyone read about the guy who went on a shooting rampage at Northern Illinois University last year?

 Quote:

  Steven Kazmierczak was known as "strange Steve" to roommates, studied the Virginia Tech and Columbine massacres and idolized the sadistic killer in the "Saw" horror films, according to documents from the year-long investigation into the NIU killings.

-CNN.com  
 
the picture of him holding the saw mask really freaks me out *shudder*


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_omg when she had to dig through that pile of them to find a key??!!!
that was disturbing. i haven't seen V but all the other ones are very disturbing. that type of torture is just unreal. one has to have a seriously sick, twisted way of thinking to think of something like that (i am agreeing more with your "disturbed minds" point of view)_

 
Exactly, the film freaked me out enough as it was and then Mr RR pointed out that it wasn't true (gee..thanks for that Simon, here's me thinking it was factual) and that it actually came from someone's twisted mind..I don't know quite how to word this but that kinda freaks me out more than people like Al Fish and Ed Gein..they were monsters who actually carried these horrible acts out whereas the script writer just has that stuff festering in his mind..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_ugh, I really like the Saw movies but I hate that scene. The noise the needles make as she crawls around in the pit.. makes me cringe every time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh<<<the exact noise made by me when I saw the guy push the girl in, I had to jam my eyes shut whilst the side was changed..it was horrendous.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_It always makes me worried - that the people who write those movies (such as Saw), have something wrong with them._

 
I was thinking this as well, like The Shining scares me but it's not like scary as in super demonic scary..even films like Halloween scared me but they didn't have the same torture element as the Saw films have, in my mind it's fine writing a horror book but it doesn't have to be OTT on the violence side.

Oh, I just remembered another film which still gives me heebie jeebies to this very day, Candyman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.  When I was at school and was about 7-8, we realised that a teacher who taught at the school had died and that there was a plaque for her in the flowerbed outside the reception.  Now this was the same time that the film the Candyman was out and there was a rumour that if you said the teacher's name five times into the mirror, she would appear.  To make matters worse, there was a corner window in our classroom outside which you could see a mannequin but when you got outside the room you wouldn't see anything in that corner..once we had a school disco and this boy was doing the whole Candyman thing with a group of us kids in the boys' toilets and just as he said the teacher's name for the fifth time the lights cut out..that really shit us up and even though that was more than 10 years ago, the film still gets to me even now


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 16, 2009)

Oprah Winfrey's movie Beloved was one of the most disturbing movies I have ever scene.  The seen where she kills her children gave me nightmares.  For the life of me I can't figure out why she thought that scene would be entertaining to anyone.  As much as I love Oprah this really disturbed me.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 17, 2009)

*The Deer Hunter*.  And I decided to watch it late one night.  Had a hard time getting to sleep, too heavy a thing (for me) to watch that late at night.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

The Hills Have Eyes. I couldn't believe it! So graphic. I only got the chance to watch it a few weeks ago & had no idea what to expect. I wouldn't watch this again.

The other one I can't remember. I thought it was called "Wrong Turn" but that's the one with Eliza Dushku. No. This one focused on two girls in deserted Texas. Yeah, another cannibalistic movie.


----------



## kiss (Jun 18, 2009)

"Old boy". So morally disgusting.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't get scared or creeped out by any of the bloody, nasty gory horror movies that have been coming out in recent years. I am, however, completely freaked out by a lot of the old horror movies, where the bloody stuff is assumed, and you're left to use your imagination, because you don't see anything. Movies like Psycho (and the old Twilight Zone episodes, too!)...those suckers get to me, cuz I've got a great imagination, and I think I wind up dreaming up something far worse than anything I've ever actually seen in a movie.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 18, 2009)

I am actually really curious to see drag me to hell...I usually don't like scary movies but this one has been getting good reviews and I might just suck it up from being a baby and go!


----------



## DOLLface (Jun 20, 2009)

I had to come on here and share what happened today while at my local Barnes & Noble:

I had picked up the new issues of Fangoria and Horrorhound, so I'd moved onto the music/movie department to browse their horror section (there was a buy two, get a third free sale on dvds that I could not pass up; I picked up Carrie, The Last House on the Left (original), and Suspiria). While I was trying to decide between Carrie and Friday the 13th Part 2, an employee came by to invite me to B&N's first horror film club meeting.

I thought finding a horror fim club in town would be impossible, so I'm super excited (especially since I am a fan of the movies they plan to discuss).


----------



## Sparxx (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Definately Hard Candy then comes SAW 2._

 

My friend told me to watch Hard Candy.... afterwards I wanted to punch him! I really hate that movie it is so horrible on so many levels


----------



## ashley8119 (Jul 1, 2009)

"Bastard Out Of Carolina". The most disgusting thing is that the movie was based on a book that was actually the author's account of her own life growing up with an abusive step father. There are a few sexual molestation scenes, and at the end, there is an actual rape scene. I don't do this scenes, hell no. That disturbs me very much. Also, there is a lot of physical violence in the movie between the stepfather and the young girl. He beats her in like, three different scenes and it's very disturbing and graphic. 

If you ever have the opportunity to see that movie, *pass on it*. Especially if you love kids. It will just break your heart.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley8119* 

 
_"Bastard Out Of Carolina". The most disgusting thing is that the movie was based on a book that was actually the author's account of her own life growing up with an abusive step father. There are a few sexual molestation scenes, and at the end, there is an actual rape scene. I don't do this scenes, hell no. That disturbs me very much. Also, there is a lot of physical violence in the movie between the stepfather and the young girl. He beats her in like, three different scenes and it's very disturbing and graphic. 

If you ever have the opportunity to see that movie, *pass on it*. Especially if you love kids. It will just break your heart._

 
I love the movie but the book is a thousand times better. It's disturbing, but that stuff happens, so I watch it anyway. Have you read the book?


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_crash- disturbing but in a thought provoking 
kids- one of my fav ever. its really sad but happens everyday.
thirteen- which someone just mention was a great movie.  
*not a movie but, roots.* that series gave me nightmares when I was a kid and would make me pissed off. All the stories are deep and makes me feel a certain way to see that sad period of american history.

and last but not least terminator. silly I know. i was 7 when I first saw this and for some reason I love apocalyptic sci fi stuff. I still have nightmares to this day about some secret govt thing and robots. the matrix made this worse. the last one sealed the deal casue at the very end when u hear all these ppl on the radio and they r in some bat cave looking thing I was fed up! That used to be my job when I was in the military. I reconized the verbiage and freaked out. cant wait to have christian bale scare the beejeezus out of me in the new one tho._

 
I can't watch roots either. my dad used to watch when it was on tv during black history month when I was younger. For some reason I can deal with all the gore and blood and guts of like the Saw movies and other horror films but movies about slavery... i just can't do it. it makes me so sad... i think because it's real and i know its real i just can't deal with people being treated that way.


----------



## beautifulxface (Jul 6, 2009)

Not very many film's these day's scare me. 'Horror' is now confused with gore and slasher films marketed to Teenagers. 

Which I don't particularly find frightening at all. Some do. I don't. Most of those are full of Pyscho's on PCP - Really, who the fuck run's around with a chainsaw for three hour's, top speed?! 

Anyway. I personally am attracted to a lot of the 70's and 80's flicks. Some scary ass shit was made in those days. Very intimate, personal filming. 

But here's what's made me scared of the dark:

- Last House On the Left - (Original) A favorite, but very disturbing. Only thing I really like from Craven. The Original was very realistic, especially the scene where they're in the woods and disemboweling the friend - just stringing out her large intestate. The Mother ripping off the guy's dick with her teeth. 

"Listen to daddy. I want you to take the gun, and I want you to put it in your mouth, and I want you to turn around and blow your brains out. Blow your brains out, BLOW YOUR BRAINS OUT!"...Just...WOW. What a movie. 

I was almost enraged while sitting in the theater for the newer film - that they had left that scene out. Very upset. Grr. The Microwave scene ALMOST makes up for it. But it still falls short. 

- The Strangers - Ack. The part where she's sitting in the kitchen and Sack Face is standing in the corner watching her. Ack. Omg. Omg. Omg. Not many newer 'horror'/'thriller' movies these days can freak me out like that one can but WOW. I nearly jumped out of my skin at this film. 

- Original, Chucky film. - I've only watched this recently. Maybe, six months ago? Ugh. I hate that doll...His voice, ugh, just everything. So twisted. Everything about that Movie was fucked up. The Mom saving what little they had of their money to get her son something he really, really wanted only to have it turn around, go monster on their ass and kill everyone. Mom was pretty fucked up too, who the hell buys something that looks so TERRIFYING?! for their kid. What happened to a GI Joe?

- Nosferatu - It's silent. But scary, scary, scary. Holy Hell Batman. =O!

- The old, 'When A Stranger Calls' freaked me out babysitting. I would sit for this couple and their two kids. They had a two-story house with 27 windows (Yes, I counted). All open. No blinds. I stayed upstairs with the kids and a cell phone and didn't come back down until the parents came home. 

- Bug - Man. I just watched this again the other day. Love it. Not really scary, disturbing yes. I kept smacking myself for a few days after first seeing this, I swear I was feeling bugs. LOL. But the acting was brill!!! Basically only TWO people for the entire two-in-a-half hours. 

- Bully - Really hit deep and down and outright disturbed me. 

- Anything dealing with Demons of that sort scare me to death! I went with a friend to go see the Omen remake. And in the middle of the Movie the film BURNED. Like, you could see it brown and blacken across the screen type of burn. And then when they finally got it up and running again the sound wasn't working. I really considered walking out. 

- I guess another one...was sort of disturbing. I don't know the name of the film, so maybe someone who does can set me straight. This Serial Killer/Crazy Woman, ties up this guy in a chair and proceeds to Rape him. Sit's on his c*ck and tell him that when she gets to three (or was it five?) orgasms she's going to kill him. She does get to three...however it's HER head that's blown off, brains splattering the wall and everything...so, she's headless on top of Him. How sick is that? 

- Audition - I challenge you, dare you even - to watch this film!!! This bothered me so bad after I watched it. It's a little slow in the middle. But the last half hour will make it all worth while. (It's even hosted on YouTube, in parts.) 

That girl in that movie is SO fucked up and creative...using the wire to twist and slice off all of his limbs...sticking him FULL of needles, chest, face, EYES. and that body bag...omg that bag rolling around...egh. and her GIGGLING while she does it all. - Sadistic bitch.


My Watch List: (Thanks to you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

(To Finish) Old Boy. 
(To Finish) Suspira (Blood and everything is GORGEOUS in this film - A must see!)
Requiem for a Dream
Awake
Cannibal Holocaust
Begotten
A Clockwork Orange
(To finish watching - Original) The Wickerman
Fatal Attraction
Zombie
[REC] (Russian original version before the US fucked it up and turned it into 'Quarantine')
Funny Games (If anyone knows where to find the US version of this online, please link me! I can't find it anywhere. -_-)
Blair Witch Project
Alice, Sweet Alice
Kids
(To Finish) Deliverance



Oh. And erm. Pee Wee Herman is a fucking scary man...
*DO NOT WANT.*


----------



## metal_romantic (Jul 6, 2009)

"State's Evidence" was horrible! Seriously- don't see it! It contains the murder and rape of a child.
"Revolutionary Road" disturbed me. It was SO depressing.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 6, 2009)

Requiem for a Dream...totally agree with you guys on this. Sad/disturbing.

Um, The notebook. It is my favorite movie, but I always have to stop watching it in the middle, because I can't get through the end anymore without balling. Every single time. It just eats me up to pieces that Allie can't remember her own husband, and that he just loves her so much, that he moves into a nursing home to be with her and remind her everyday. I just wish a love like that existed in my life....where is my Noah? Ands I don't want to be a movie spoiler, but the end really, really pulls on my heart strings. Ok now I am getting teary eyed. lol.

Not really a scary/disturbing movie, but the movie "click" really eats away at me (the one with adam sandler)....because we all know that could happen to any of us, if we ever got an magical remote (at least it could happen to me lol).

Other disturbing movies would have to be in general... movies with plots along the lines of you and your bf/family driving somewhere, then you ask somebody for directions, and then you go off the path and your car breaks down....and then you all know your going to die. Scary. lol

Um the movie silent hill anybody? That siren gives me nightmares!!!!


----------



## DOLLface (Jul 7, 2009)

beautifulxface - I completely agree with you about todays horror films.

The big budget, mass market releases typically fall into one of these categories:

-R-rated "torture porn" with over the top sex, nudity, and language that do nothing to enhance the plot.

-PG-13 with mediocre plot and predictable scares.

-Remake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only good horror being put out now is either foreign or from a smaller production; either way they're only released in to a small market. It's quite irritating to a horror fan like me to be missing a lot of excellent films because they don't come to my town.

I don't feel like horror of today resonates or will be memorable like many past films. Nothing that gets large releases and publicity is original; it's either a remake or a sequel that's essentially the same as it's predecessor, just with new characters.

I could go on, but it'd really just turn into a rant (especially on the topic of remakes).


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_beautifulxface - I completely agree with you about todays horror films.

The big budget, mass market releases typically fall into one of these categories:

-R-rated "torture porn" with over the top sex, nudity, and language that do nothing to enhance the plot.

-PG-13 with mediocre plot and predictable scares.

-Remake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only good horror being put out now is either foreign or from a smaller production; either way they're only released in to a small market. It's quite irritating to a horror fan like me to be missing a lot of excellent films because they don't come to my town.

I don't feel like horror of today resonates or will be memorable like many past films. Nothing that gets large releases and publicity is original; it's either a remake or a sequel that's essentially the same as it's predecessor, just with new characters.

I could go on, but it'd really just turn into a rant (especially on the topic of remakes)._

 

Exactly!! I don't even bother with horror movies nowadays for those reasons.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 8, 2009)

OK, I saw Blindness the other day because it was mentioned here.  The scary thing is that some people are really THAT morally corrupt!  If something like that actually happened I have a feeling it would be even worse then the movie Portrayed...that's the disturbing part for me!


----------



## beautifulxface (Jul 10, 2009)

*Is it Sunday Yet??*

V2Lucky, in an earlier post mentioned something about the film 'Begotten.' 

Well there I go, running to watch the so proclaimed, 'so disturbing-I-need-to-go-to-church," film.

I am nearly twenty minutes into this film and all I have to say is: 

Is it Sunday yet?

I want to crawl in a corner, clutch my knee's to my chest and rock myself back and forth and cry. I want to gouge out my eyes. 

This film is nothing but black and white images. No sounds but occasional thuds, except for static silence and crickets.

I haven't slept tonight. I've sat here, struggling to just watch this film in 30-40 seconds takes. 

This is the ultimate, 'disturb' film. 

This is God. Jesus Christ. Skinning and disemboweling himself with what looks like a barbar knife, the very first scene of this 'film.' (Not your typical 'Christ' get-up with the beard and long hair in the pictures and movies we see, but he does have the familar long flowy white robe on. But it is listed in the credits of the movie as: Actor - xxx Cast as - God, Killing Himself)

Then this woman (which I'm assuming is Mary...) comes out from beneath his robe, after 'God' has died and gives him a hand job. The camera stay's through everything, there is no first class, tricky cut away's - this is filmed like a documentary. When you want to look away - this scene keep going, almost unbearably long. 

It's bothered me so much that I can't sleep. I'm not an active church goer anymore but I still believe in God. So, V2Lucky - I too, feel like God is upset with me. That scene is so horrible, almost like the Devil directed it or something. 

I mean, the man who play's God is seizing and rocking back and forth on a chair like a man who has just escaped from an insane asylum, while hacking away at his flesh. It's crazy.  

I 'fast forwarded' through it, thinking that there is no way that there is anything worse or just as bad than that scene. Wrong.

There is disembowelment like I've never seen. I thought the original Last House on the Left scene was pretty extreme. There is this group of people that are stringing out inside's like clothes lines, and choking people with them to death.

I know I gave most of the film away. Be mad at me. But to the people who are disturbed just by reading by what little was said you definitely will -not- be able to watch this movie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And please believe me when I say reading it isn't even as disturbing as watching it. The way this was filmed, it will stick with you forever. I for one, will never, ever forget watching this film. And I don't think anything will ever top this movie either, unless someone actually dies in front of me in real life. Honest to goodness. 


...Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 10, 2009)

"American Psycho."  Never, never, never again, Christian Bale's hot bod notwithstanding.

Any movie involving or even implying violence against children or animals. Yes, I'm a delicate flower.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 10, 2009)

I love sick, twisted, disturbing films. I don't know why, but I just like to see how far people go because, after all, it is just a movie. I don't get disturbed by films, but there is one that squicked me out. 

It's called 'Vase de Noces'(The Wedding Trough), however it's better known as 'The Pig Fucking Movie' because that's what happens. A man has sex with a pig (and the pig is always running away so technically it's not even consensual). The pig has babies and he knits blankets for them(I'm not even joking) and when the pig babies don't behave properly at the dinner table, he punishes them by hanging them. His baby pig-momma  is so distraught upon finding this that she drowns herself.  Not ready to live his life without his beloved pig the gentleman buries himself along with his lady, but soon decides he's not ready to die yet because he'd rather do something else. Something so horrifying I'm not going to discuss it because it's just wrong.

I figured giving away the "plot" wouldn't be a problem because no one would want to see a movie with a title like 'The Pig Fucking Movie' and if you do, I don't think you'd really care. 

The movie is called an "art film," I assume, because it's in black and white and has no dialouge and also as a ploy to get people to see it.

Yes, there was a meaning the director was trying to get across, but still, it's kind of hard to focus on anything when a grown man is constantly chasing around a pig. So he can fuck it.


----------



## beautifulxface (Jul 10, 2009)

Well. I finished it. Begotten. Still disturbed. 

My final thought's for folk who are thinking about watching it - don't knock it until you've watched it all the way through.

There is no dialogue, moaning, screaming, etc. It's very slow. It isn't entertaining - you don't sit around eating popcorn while you watch it. (It has a plot though, you are able to follow it throughout the entire movie)

It is a piece of art.
Very weird and disturbing art. 



To summarize:

I'm going to gouge out my eyes.

I want this film.

I need to attend Church.


EDIT: On the post above, no one was choked to death. He was actually just being LEASHED and pulled along by a woman who pulled out someone else's intestine.


----------



## DOLLface (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_"American Psycho."  Never, never, never again, Christian Bale's hot bod notwithstanding.

Any movie involving or even implying violence against children or animals. Yes, I'm a delicate flower._

 
I finally got around to watching American Psycho a few weeks ago and I loved it so much that I watched it about three more times in the following week. It has already become one of my favorites.

I even got my mom to watch some of it, which is not an easy task because like you, she is somewhat of a delicate flower (and I think my dad told her that it was a really sick movie).

Has anyone read the book?


----------



## luvsic (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know why guys, but I did it again....my friend insisted we watch a scary movie and now I blame her for all of the nightmares I'm going to be having for the next week.

I watched *QUARANTINE* with her...oh my god...I seriously wanted to throw up after watching it. That, or burst into tears. It was so realistic even though I was covering my eyes over half the time I caught glimpses of stuff and I heard almost everything and I just wanted to huddle up in a ball and get transported to some happy place. Even though we watched Confessions of a Shopaholic afterwards all of the mental images were already burned into my head!!!

That's it, I've determined it. I can't do scary movies. I was covering my eyes and plugging my ears for 90% of the movie and still am getting scared over it! I officially am DONE with this stuff!


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh dear...I watched about three seconds of Begotten on youtube and now I'm too afraid to turn off the lights and go to bed. ;-; Perhaps I'll try during the day.


----------



## beautifulxface (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodyWellRight* 

 
_Oh dear...I watched about three seconds of Begotten on youtube and now I'm too afraid to turn off the lights and go to bed. ;-; Perhaps I'll try during the day._

 







 .....I have the google link to the full video if you want to uh, never sleep again.


----------



## Girl about town (Jul 15, 2009)

Right im a bit of a sicko who likes disturbing films...

The hands down most disturbing films ever are

Jacobs ladder

Salo

Old boy

Cannibal haulocaust.

It


----------



## MarsG (Jul 15, 2009)

Bad Boy Bubby --> sick movie


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 15, 2009)

@Girl About Town, I saw Cannibal Holocaust the other week. Seriously disturbing. I felt sick afterward. But I absolutely see the point they were trying to make. The journalists/documentarians were more disgusting than the cannibals could ever be. Definitely one of the most disturbing films I've seen. It was also sad to find out the animals they killed were really killed on film :/


----------



## La flaca (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I think I'm going to rent EVERY movie mentioned in this thread and have my own personal "Freaky-Shit-I-Shouldn't Watch"-Fest in my room._


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 16, 2009)

so i finally watched Kids wow that movie was messed up.. can one of you who saw it answer a question for me please im kinda confused about it 

spoliers did telly know he had aids ???


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyDanielle* 

 
_Um the movie silent hill anybody? That siren gives me nightmares!!!!_

 
Yes!!! especially when we have frequent tornado warnings and that's the same siren sound we hear!


and someone also mentioned Alice, Sweet Alice, loved that old spooky movie!
and there's not a lot that will phase me cause i've been watching scary movies & episodes of Hitchcock since I was young.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 16, 2009)

Salo was probably the worst one I've seen. I kind of regretted watching it, but it in the end I know I wouldn't have passed it up any way, I get too curious. I'm already planning on watching some of the movies mentioned in here haha


----------



## revinn (Jul 16, 2009)

Uh, Audition. Freakin' awesome movie, but definitely not for the faint of heart.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 17, 2009)

i watched the strangers and that freaked me out. i really don't like the whole 'based on a true story' things and killings just for the sake of it.  oddly i thoughtit was a ghost story when i rented it! doh!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_so i finally watched Kids wow that movie was messed up.. can one of you who saw it answer a question for me please im kinda confused about it 

spoliers did telly know he had aids ???_

 
in answer to your question, nah i do not think he did know.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 20, 2009)

There's been a lot of buzz about this movie:

Antichrist (2009)

Some love it and some hate it, it's definitely supposed to be very disturbing and the cinematography looks amazing. I'll probably watch it and probably regret it at first but my curiosity always gets the best of me.


----------



## DOLLface (Jul 22, 2009)

Antichrist looks very interesting.

If I remember correctly, IFC has the rights to release it in the US, so it will most likely get a limited theatrical release and it will also be viewable through IFC On-Demand.

I really hope it makes it's way to my town because a new theater just opened that's supposed to show a wider range of movies (independent, foreign, etc.).


----------



## alka1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I saw the new Orphan movie earlier today.. overall it was great - really well done suspense/horror movie. the intro to the movie was quite disturbing and uncomfortable to watch.. 

the acting was spot-on, especially by the kids - OMG the kids did an amazing job! I wish they could get some recognition for this but we all know horror flicks rarely get any awards. and the ending! the ending was just awesome and soo creepy. 

go see this!


----------



## nunu (Jul 25, 2009)

I saw Teeth a few days ago and i'll add it to the list..


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I saw the new Orphan movie earlier today.. overall it was great - really well done suspense/horror movie. the intro to the movie was quite disturbing and uncomfortable to watch.. 

the acting was spot-on, especially by the kids - OMG the kids did an amazing job! I wish they could get some recognition for this but we all know horror flicks rarely get any awards. and the ending! the ending was just awesome and soo creepy. 

go see this!_

 
i wanna see this movie sooo badly!


----------



## DOLLface (Jul 29, 2009)

If you haven't already, go see Orphan (like right now)!!!

I finally made it to a morning showing (I like to see movies when few will be there) and I can honestly say it's probably one of the best main stream, big budget horror films I've ever seen (if you read my rant several posts ago, you'll know how I feel about modern American horror). Everything was well done - the acting, the way it was shot, the story. It was also perfectly disturbing.

I don't want to give anything away because I think it's better to go into this movie not knowing any extra details than what is given in the trailer. I stayed away from reviews and if you plan on seeing Orphan I recommend you do the same.

So, last night I watched Shadow of the Vampire, which I've had out from Netflix since the beginning of the month. It was very good and if you've ever seen Nosferatu (1922) you should see this. The reason I bring this up is because in the special features they include the trailer for Begotten (both are directed by E. Elias Merhige). Of course I watched it, but I'm still not sure how I feel about it (and it was only the trailer).


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 29, 2009)

The Unborn part 1...from the 90s. 

This clip will say enough lol *YouTube - The Unborn(1991)*


----------



## alka1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_If you haven't already, go see Orphan (like right now)!!!

I finally made it to a morning showing (I like to see movies when few will be there) and I can honestly say it's probably one of the best main stream, big budget horror films I've ever seen (if you read my rant several posts ago, you'll know how I feel about modern American horror). Everything was well done - the acting, the way it was shot, the story. It was also perfectly disturbing.

I don't want to give anything away because I think it's better to go into this movie not knowing any extra details than what is given in the trailer. I stayed away from reviews and if you plan on seeing Orphan I recommend you do the same._

 

glad you enjoyed it! I agree with your review - the acting and story were excellent. Max was so adorable and the girl who played Esther = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i mean come on, she's like what.. 12 years old?! 

I like to watch movies at the matinee showings as well - usually the first showing of the day on Fridays.  I saw Orphan a second time this past Sunday, the 8pm showing. Wow. It's a completely different experience.. People were screaming/hollering obscenities and having full-on conversations.. it was horrible. I had already seen the movie once so I wasn't too upset about it. 

Also, what is up with people bringing their toddlers and little kids to R-rated movies? Both times I saw it there were a ton of little kids there - as little as 3-4 year olds and some kids who looked about 9-10. The parents need a good


----------



## alka1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_The Unborn part 1...from the 90s. 

This clip will say enough lol *YouTube - The Unborn(1991)*_

 
I can't watch this video right now but.. is this an earlier version of the new Unborn movie? The Unborn was released earlier this year I think.. I saw it (of course) and really enjoyed it. Wasn't the best horror movie, but it did have some really awesome and creepy scenes. The dog with the twisted head is one of the creepiest things I have ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not particularly picky when it comes to horror films. I enjoy all of them - from the classics to the cheesy Sci-Fi movies... I even love the slasher type films and more obscure films like Monster Man and the underrated Exorcist III. I _loved_ the new Friday the 13th movie that came out a few months ago. It's in the typical slasher format - but I still love it because it delivers those classic jump-out-of-your-seat scares.


----------



## DOLLface (Jul 29, 2009)

alka1 - I agree, Max was so cute and the actress who played Ester did an amazing job for being only twelve years old.

I prefer to see movies early or on days when it might not be super busy. I went to the earliest showing (10:20) and only six people showed up after me. 

I really don't understand bringing young chidren to see R-rated horror films. I saw the new Friday the 13th twice and both times there were kids between the ages of five and twelve. I wasn't allowed to see R-rated movies at that age; it probably wasn't until I was around fifteen or sixteen that I was given permission to see them. It was incredibly difficult because I've loved horror from a young age, but I wasn't allowed to see a lot of those movies. I'm only seventeen now, but I'm making up for all lost time.

I'm glad to hear you liked the new Friday the 13th. As I said above, I saw it twice, so I could decide if I really liked it or not. It had it's moments (there were a few kills I really enjoyed) and I liked that it was a re-imagining of the first few films versus a remake of the original (which is my personal favorite of the series). It also gets major points for casting Jared Padalecki. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Unborn released in 1991 and the recent one are unrelated. I missed out on the new one when it was in theaters, but I'm thinking I'll give it a chance (I tend to have the bar set low for PG-13 horror) and add it to my Netflix.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 29, 2009)

Orphan is probably one of the more disturbing films I've seen recently. It left a really weird feeling with me for a few days after watching it.

Also checked out Kids, Bully, and Blindness thanks to this thread. Kids and Bully were all sorts of fucked up, and Bully actually made me feel nauseous. 

Blindness was great, I loved it a lot. I didn't find it particularly disturbing, though it was a strange and unsettling plot.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I can't watch this video right now but.. is this an earlier version of the new Unborn movie? The Unborn was released earlier this year I think.. I saw it (of course) and really enjoyed it. Wasn't the best horror movie, but it did have some really awesome and creepy scenes. The dog with the twisted head is one of the creepiest things I have ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No...they only share the same name.


----------



## User27 (Jul 29, 2009)

****


----------



## Ebbychina (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I saw Teeth a few days ago and i'll add it to the list.._

 

I agree! Teeth was disturbing..a bit campy, but disturbing nonetheless.

I remember watching Pet Sematary when I was younger..that little boy still gives me the creeps **shudders**


----------



## DOLLface (Jul 30, 2009)

Grace (2009)

I can't believe I forgot to mention this on here after watching the trailer a couple months back because it looks oh so disturbing.

Of course, America makes what is looking to be an excellent horror film that does well at film festivals, but still chooses to only release it in a limited market (more specifically, LA and NY starting on August 14th).






I also have an update on Antichrist:

The theatrical release is set for October 23rd, but I'm not sure how large the release will be because of the controversial content of the film. There were rumors that the movie would be edited for US audiences, but I just read that it will be released uncut.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Aug 2, 2009)

Orphan. Honestly, it was creepy on TOO many levels. I can't even begin! I just couldn't get it out of my head how disturbing it was. The kids gave a great performance, especially the girl playing Esther. As a parent, however, I don't think I would allow my child to portray or engange in such an adult subject, even if its for a movie, and they get payed millions. Thats why we end up with the crazies in the media.

It was weird :s


----------



## kdemers1221 (Aug 2, 2009)

this isn't a movie... but i've been watching the tudors... the first two season and some of the torture scenes are really horrible. they don't show everything but the screaming and the implied torture are enough to make me cringe. horrible part is that most likely they really did that to people. not to mention they the killed people in some very horrible ways... not just beheading or hanging.  i'm so glad i didn't live in the 1500's.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Aug 2, 2009)

House of 1000 Corpses,
The Devils Rejects, (Rob Zombie truly disturbs me.)
Hostel 2,
House On Haunted Hill ( i watched this when i was 8, it scared the crap out of me, i still get nightmares about it to this day & i will NEVER watch it again.)
Dawn Of The Dead, (before this movie, i had no problem with zombies, and i laughed how people were killed by zombies when they were so slow, but with the remake... came fast, horrible zombies, which have scarred me for life.)
The Blair Witch. I wasn't even allowed to watch it until i was older.
Suicide Circle (Club) - A really creepy, disturbing, messed up movie. After i watched this, it left me with a horrible, empty feeling inside. Yuck.
The Nightmare Before Christmas - i watched this when i was little, and i dont know why, but it freaked me out soo bad. I cannot watch it to this day. I know its a "classic" but whatever !


----------



## frusciante (Aug 3, 2009)

Wolf Creek for sure. The unborn, Exorcist... I love horror movies, but not murderer or ghost ones.


----------



## Ebbychina (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Orphan. Honestly, it was creepy on TOO many levels. I can't even begin! I just couldn't get it out of my head how disturbing it was. The kids gave a great performance, especially the girl playing Esther. As a parent, however, I don't think I would allow my child to portray or engange in such an adult subject, even if its for a movie, and they get payed millions. Thats why we end up with the crazies in the media.

It was weird :s_

 

OMG I totally agree!!!! The hubby and I went to see this and after the movie ended we were like, I wonder if the child that played Esther was affected by the role? It was just too creepy

Please see this movie...besides being creepy it was one of the best suspense movies I have seen in a while.


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 8, 2009)

I just read an article about Orphan in the current issue of Fangoria and the director said that all the children handled the material they were given really well and it didn't affect them in a negative way.

I was just curious if anyone has seen The Collector or A Perfect Getaway?

I'm hoping to see The Collector soon, but it's not showing at the theater I typically go to (which is quite strange because it's showing at every other theater in town and they had a huge poster of it hanging in the lobby when I saw The Proposal several weeks ago). I think I'll try to make it to a morning showing of A Perfect Getaway tomorrow.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 8, 2009)

I am curious about The Perfect Getaway as well - please post your thoughts if you end up seeing it!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 10, 2009)

i still have to see orphan!


----------



## Snootus0722 (Aug 10, 2009)

The Orphan was NUTZ!!! I was expecting an Omen type thing, but this  was so weird... it caught me completely off guard. (shudder) The Exorcist got me too, I still have scenes from this in my mind.  I'm another who loves "spooky" movies. Night of the living dead, the old one from the 60's creeps me out.


----------



## kiss (Aug 10, 2009)

The new friday the 13th movie was absolutely horrible!  Not disturbing, just plain crap. All the horror re-makes are crap. Movies rarely disturb me but I found "Old Boy" pretty disturbing in the end.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 11, 2009)

Jack Ketchum's The Girl Next Door really creeped me out.


----------



## alka1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_The new friday the 13th movie was absolutely horrible!  Not disturbing, just plain crap. All the horror re-makes are crap. Movies rarely disturb me but I found "Old Boy" pretty disturbing in the end._

 
aw, I enjoyed the new Friday the 13th movie! you gotta love seeing Jason on the big screen again!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_I just read an article about Orphan in the current issue of Fangoria and the director said that all the children handled the material they were given really well and it didn't affect them in a negative way.

I was just curious if anyone has seen The Collector or A Perfect Getaway?

I'm hoping to see The Collector soon, but it's not showing at the theater I typically go to (which is quite strange because it's showing at every other theater in town and they had a huge poster of it hanging in the lobby when I saw The Proposal several weeks ago). I think I'll try to make it to a morning showing of A Perfect Getaway tomorrow._

 
i'll have to check out that article, thanks!

I actually saw The Collector last week but forgot to report back to this thread

I believe this movie was written by the same guys who worked on the Saw movies.. it definitely shows. Some of the torture scenes are very similar to what you would find in a Saw movie - very bloody and gory. One of the highlights of the movie for me was the collector guy who was very creepy. I won't give too much away.. but I will say that he's right up there with the Creeper from Jeepers Creepers.

The movie has some good scenes and interesting plot.. but if you aren't a fan of torture/gore then this movie isn't for you. I think I was expecting a bit more towards the end, but overall I liked it. 

and going back to the Unborn for a sec - it is definitely worth renting. One of the things I liked about it was that the backstory ties into actual (disturbing) events in history.. I won't give too much away, but it had some creepy scenes, some very creepy-looking dogs (I swear those dogs are the scariest creatures ever), and the story was quite good.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 11, 2009)

ok i have seen the unborn and the orphan since i posted last. the unborn really surprised me, i thought it was good.
the orphan had a crazy ending and gives me chills but other than that, it could have been so much better.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 11, 2009)

I saw A Perfect Getaway, and it wasn't that great. It wasn't bad, just quite predictable. Only reason I really enjoyed it is cause I'm a Milla fan :3


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 11, 2009)

call me sad but scream disturbs me! it's the mask that gets me!


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 11, 2009)

I saw A Perfect Getaway today and I liked it. I don't want to give anything away, so my comments may seem vague.

As said above, this film is fairly predictable; even so, it manages to still be a fun, enjoyable thriller. The actors did a nice job and I felt they had good chemistry with one another. The setting of Hawaii was beautiful (although in reality I believe it was shot in Puerto Rico). It built suspense and paranoia well. The things I really liked about this film was the fact that it makes you question what you know and even though you know where things are leading it still manages to surprise you thanks to the details. 

I kind of had the concept of the movie figured out after the opening sequence, but I don't feel that took away from the movie. I would reccomend it.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Aug 11, 2009)

I plan on seeing A Perfect Getaway simply for Milla. I think she's beyond awesome.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_I plan on seeing A Perfect Getaway simply for Milla. I think she's beyond awesome._

 
That's like 90% of the reason I went to see it. She's amazing!


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_That's like 90% of the reason I went to see it. She's amazing!_

 
She is. She's one of those people that's great at everything they do and she seems so cool so you can't even be jealous. You just repect.




It wasn't meant to be disturbing, but I was definately weirded out by The Apple. It was...it was just really strange, and to be honest I liked it, but I really like bad rock musicals. But this one was very, well, it disturbed me a bit.


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll admit I'm pretty desensitized to sex and violence but I don't like horror/gore movies in general. Right now I can only think of "Kids" and "Irreversible". 

"Irreversible" was pretty damn upsetting. 

Oh and that curb-stomping scene in "American History X"...*shudder*


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 12, 2009)

I really want to see the Orphan, the ads look pretty good.


----------



## nina_k (Aug 13, 2009)

Like someone posted earlier, it's the realistic violence that really gets to me. Working in forensics for a couple of years was a real eye-opener so yes, be sure that there are plenty of nutjobs out in the real world.
Hostel 1 & 2 were horrible, i couldn't watch half the time. 
Exorcist was GREAT but still scary. I like to call it scary-fun


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zosojacks* 

 
_I'll admit I'm pretty desensitized to sex and violence but I don't like horror/gore movies in general. Right now I can only think of "Kids" and "Irreversible". 

*"Irreversible" was pretty damn upsetting. *

Oh and that curb-stomping scene in "American History X"...*shudder*_

 
yes that really is horrid! the rape scene is really uncomfortable and just seems to go on and on and on. and not to mention the bit at the begining in the club! ew!


----------



## alka1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes that really is horrid! the rape scene is really uncomfortable and just seems to go on and on and on. and not to mention the bit at the begining in the club! ew!_

 
ugh, I agree. I think earlier in this thread we discussed The Last House on the Left (new version). I can tolerate most stuff, but I absolutely cannot watch rape scenes.. especially ones that are very graphic and go on forever.


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm on a roll with seeing movies in theaters lately.

Yesterday I ventured out to see District 9 with my dad and brother. I was really surprised by it because it exceeded all my expectations. It's a really wonderful science fiction with a touch of action film. The reason I mention it in this thread is the fact that some, maybe not all, will find it to be disturbing in parts.

I don't want to give anything away, so I'll just say that it's definitely worth seeing.






So, I have a couple remakes I'll be watching soon and I'd like to read some opinions on how they compare to the originals (what you like/dislike about either one, which is your favorite, etc).

-John Carpenter's Halloween (1978) vs. Rob Zombie's Halloween (2007)
-[REC] (2007) vs. Quarantine (2008)

I decided that I need to finally watch Zombie's Halloween because H2: Halloween 2 (which is not a remake of Carpenter's Halloween 2) looks interesting. I also just watched [REC] and now I'm expecting Quarantine to arrive from Netflix.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2009)

rec is really good! made me jump in a fair few places! i'm not watching quarentine though - seems like such a waste of time doing a re-make so soon after the first one! what is the point?!

house of 1000 corpses made me feel sick


----------



## alka1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_I'm on a roll with seeing movies in theaters lately.

Yesterday I ventured out to see District 9 with my dad and brother. I was really surprised by it because it exceeded all my expectations. It's a really wonderful science fiction with a touch of action film. The reason I mention it in this thread is the fact that some, maybe not all, will find it to be disturbing in parts.

I don't want to give anything away, so I'll just say that it's definitely worth seeing.






So, I have a couple remakes I'll be watching soon and I'd like to read some opinions on how they compare to the originals (what you like/dislike about either one, which is your favorite, etc).

-John Carpenter's Halloween (1978) vs. Rob Zombie's Halloween (2007)
-[REC] (2007) vs. Quarantine (2008)

I decided that I need to finally watch Zombie's Halloween because H2: Halloween 2 (which is not a remake of Carpenter's Halloween 2) looks interesting. I also just watched [REC] and now I'm expecting Quarantine to arrive from Netflix._

 
hm, now i'm curious about District 9! I wasn't too sure about it when I first saw the trailer - It looked a bit too sci-fi for me.. but i'm willing to give it a shot! thanks for the review

As for the Rob Zombie remake of the first Halloween movie.. Ok, the first Halloween is a classic. I don't think anyone will ever be able to recreate it and capture the eeriness of it. The Rob Zombie film is a completely different animal.. I think they called it a "re-imagining" of the movie because, although it uses the same characters and story, it just isn't the same as a first. In order to appreciate the movie you have to see it as a standalone film and not a remake. 

I personally really enjoyed it and I can't wait for H2 this week. 

Now REC.. I actually saw Quarantine first at the movies, I didn't see REC until about a month ago and that was on Youtube. The video quality on youtube isn't the best and obviously doesn't compare to watching it at the movies but I was still very impressed. A really well-made horror movie and creepy all the way. Quarantine was an excellent remake and really did justice to the original.. really followed it closely. The endings are quite different, however, and the only major difference between both movies. I can't decide which ending I prefer.. i'd love to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 16, 2009)

I definitely try to view any redo of a movie as it's own, so I can decide whether or not I really liked it. I feel like it's especially important to do this in the case of classic movies, like Halloween.

I really enjoyed [REC] and I've heard good things about Quarantine, so I'm looking forward to watching it.

LMD84- I totally agree; it's ridiculous to remake a movie just a year after it's release.

I do know why they do it, but I really don't like it. So many great foreign language films are remade for American audiences and they typically are not comparable to the original. I wish they would quit doing this and just release the foreign films in the U.S.

The Swedish horror film Let The Right One In (widely considered the best horror film of 2008) is now being remade for American audiences. The title has been changed to Let Me In and I read that they are changing the main characters ages to appeal to teens who are fans of Twilight.


----------



## alka1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_I definitely try to view any redo of a movie as it's own, so I can decide whether or not I really liked it. I feel like it's especially important to do this in the case of classic movies, like Halloween.

I really enjoyed [REC] and I've heard good things about Quarantine, so I'm looking forward to watching it.

LMD84- I totally agree; it's ridiculous to remake a movie just a year after it's release.

I do know why they do it, but I really don't like it. So many great foreign language films are remade for American audiences and they typically are not comparable to the original. I wish they would quit doing this and just release the foreign films in the U.S.

The Swedish horror film Let The Right One In (widely considered the best horror film of 2008) is now being remade for American audiences. The title has been changed to Let Me In and I read that they are changing the main characters ages to appeal to teens who are fans of Twilight.




_

 
I wonder why they haven't done that already.. give a foreign horror film a wide-release in the US, instead of just remaking it. Obviously they want to make more money by casting well-known US actors.. but it worked for Life Is Beautiful (not a horror movie, but still), why can't it work for movies like REC? 

speaking of teen characters who appeal to twilight fans.. sorority row is being released soon. The trailer is just ok, haven't seen the original so I'm not too excited about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i'm adding Let The Right One In to the list of movies I still have to see. maybe I should get netflix..


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 16, 2009)

I haven't seen The House on Sorority Row, but Sorority Row looks like it will be ok. On the bright side, it did get a R rating. I'm going to watch the original soon and I'll probably go see the redo, unless it gets real horrid reviews.

When Let the Right One In was released on dvd I was so excited because I had heard nothing but amazing things about it. I was just about to get it, when I read this on one of my favorite horror blogs.

I have not seen LTROI yet, but I am going to Blockbuster today to pick up Zombie's Halloween, so I'm hoping to find a corrected version of it.

Oh my, how I love my Netflix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Technically it isn't just mine; it's my families, but I use it the most as the resident horror fanatic. They have practically everything and some movies/shows are available to watch instantly on the website. I don't know what I would do without it because Blockbuster doesn't compare at all.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Aug 16, 2009)

I loved Let The Right One In. The kids in the movie, who were basically unknowns, are incredible. For me, it was one of the best movies I've seen in long time. I read the book too. It was good, but slightly more disturbing than the movie because there was this whole pedophile thing going on. It was creepy.

I haven't seen Quarantine yet, but I really like [REC]. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_ 
The Swedish horror film Let The Right One In (widely considered the best horror film of 2008) is now being remade for American audiences. The title has been changed to Let Me In and I read that they are changing the main characters ages to appeal to teens who are fans of Twilight.




_

 
Last I read they chose to scrap that idea, thankfully. I would have been immensely pissed if they chose to do that. It would be a slap in the face to the original, even though I think remaking it in the first place is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 16, 2009)

The redo of Let the Right One In is sadly still alive.

I heard awhile back that it was on the brink of not happening, but as of now it's still on. I don't believe it's started filming, but it has a release date of January 2010.

I am dying to read the book, but it's not carried at my local Barnes & Noble and I haven't checked at other book stores yet.

I just watched Zombie's Halloween and I really liked it. He did a great job staying true to the original, but at the same time making it modern and adding new dimensions to the classic. I was pleasantly surprised by the acting and the way he developed the characters was wonderful. The thing I think Zombie does well is making you think the violence is more explicit than it truly is. The only issue I had was that I felt his additions added, along with not filling, holes in the story. I also became annoyed everytime Dr. Loomis spoke, which I don't know if I can really blame him for.

Tomorrow I will be watching Quarantine and sometime later in the week I will watch The Strangers.


----------



## alka1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_I just watched Zombie's Halloween and I really liked it. He did a great job staying true to the original, but at the same time making it modern and adding new dimensions to the classic. I was pleasantly surprised by the acting and the way he developed the characters was wonderful. The thing I think Zombie does well is making you think the violence is more explicit than it truly is. The only issue I had was that I felt his additions added, along with not filling, holes in the story. I also became annoyed everytime Dr. Loomis spoke, which I don't know if I can really blame him for._

 
yup, after watching the movie you could tell that Zombie really wanted to pay tribute to the original but also wanted to make it his own. Like I said, I really enjoyed the movie for what it is but there a few things that I wasn't a big fan of - mainly young Michael. The kid playing him did a good job, but to me part of the mystery of Michael is that we know very little of him.. in the original his family seemed normal.. just another family in small town America, it made you wonder why this little boy was filled with so much evil.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_Tomorrow I will be watching Quarantine and sometime later in the week I will watch The Strangers._

 
awesome! I love The Strangers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was just watching it last night in fact. HBO has been showing it recently.. I've heard good things about the movie Them, which is supposed to be the original version - i've been trying to look for a copy of it but still no luck! I've only seen the trailer so far and it does look quite similar.


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_awesome! I love The Strangers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just watching it last night in fact. HBO has been showing it recently.. I've heard good things about the movie Them, which is supposed to be the original version - i've been trying to look for a copy of it but still no luck! I've only seen the trailer so far and it does look quite similar._

 
I had meant to watch Them awhile back, but completely forgot about it. Thanks for the reminder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Strangers has been in my Netflix queue for quite sometime, but I kept moving others things in front of it. I did notice that it has been on HBO, but I decided to go with the unrated dvd just in case in has any extra special, creepy scenes not included in the R version.


----------



## girloflowers (Aug 18, 2009)

I watched a movie a while ago that totally fucked me up for a week or two Excuse my french.
I thought it was called Disturbed but i just googled them and it looks like it might not have been? neither of the movies coming up match it... OK nvm checked my mysapce and it's called "Broken"
it's the 2006 version here:Broken (2006/III)

I got it out before i was actually 18 and they didn't even bat an eyelash (it's R18+ here)
I wish they had man, i watched it with a friend and we were both sittingon the edge of my couhc watching it going WTF WTF WTF WTF but its one of those films you can't turn off, kind of like how people are drawn to look at a car crash even though its so horrible?

uuuuugggghhhhhhhhhh!
and the ending is SO EFFED Up
*shudders*


----------



## JULIA (Aug 19, 2009)

Eden Lake. If you ever want to feel completely depressed and disgusted at the same time, watch that.


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 19, 2009)

Hard Candy was disturbing, but awesome!
Other movies that are disturbing to me are Teeth (it's basically about a girl with a killer vah-jay-jay. -shudders-), Untraceable freaked me out, there were too many twisted ways of killing people, and the fact that people were watching others being killed online? Ew. 
The Cell has basically haunted me since I was younger, going inside serial killers' minds, not so good for a 10 year old kid. Freaky stuff.

I do want to see Let the Right One In! My friend's grandma recommended it to me. lol. And I am a sucker for vampires.


----------



## frocher (Aug 19, 2009)

.............


----------



## JULIA (Aug 20, 2009)

^^^ That's on my list of movies to watch. Japanese films are so crazy...Have you seen "the suicide club"?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 20, 2009)

Just saw Wolf Creek. Not nearly as disturbing as I was expecting, but still pretty fucked up.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Audition. It's a Japanese film and it is creepy as hell. Will male you think twice before going on blind dates._

 
Piano wire, anyone?  Oy.


----------



## frocher (Aug 21, 2009)

.........


----------



## alka1 (Sep 3, 2009)

not exactly a movie, but I just saw this really disturbing video online.. if you're familiar with the shock films like 2girls1cup, the one I just saw is like a thousand times worse - the most horrific thing I've ever seen in my life.

Honestly I'm still shaken up about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I regret having ever watched it.. 

anyway, I saw Halloween 2 last week and thought it was really good. I enjoyed it more than the first one.. looking forward to finally seeing District 9 later this week.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Sep 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_not exactly a movie, but I just saw this really disturbing video online.. if you're familiar with the shock films like 2girls1cup, the one I just saw is like a thousand times worse - the most horrific thing I've ever seen in my life.

Honestly I'm still shaken up about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I regret having ever watched it.. 
_

 
Now I'm all curious and junk.


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 3, 2009)

I did not like Halloween 2.. i am a huge halloween fan (all but halloween 3 of course.. wtf was that??? and i do not like H20 or anything after neither) but i did enjoy the first remake. i did not love it but i respected it because rob zombie respected halloween. the second one, not so much.. i will buy it because i have all of them on DVD and I kind of need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My favorite halloweens are halloween 2 (original), halloween 5 and halloween 6


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 3, 2009)

House of wax, I can`t forget how they tried to take the wax of from the face of their friend and the skin came off too
Saw , Hostel lately I stay away from them rather see positive movies because I saw quite a few creepy movies in the lasts years and I rather relax when I watch a movie than get scared


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 5, 2009)

has anybody heard of mum and dad it came out in london in 2006 

i just saw the trailer and it is sooo messed up, probably the most disturbing movie ever, i dont think i'll be able to watch it

heres the trailer for it ... 
YouTube - Mum & Dad - Trailer


----------



## alka1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_Now I'm all curious and junk._

 
I won't post a link to the video here, but if you're curious to know it has to do with the Dnepropetrovsk maniacs. 

a comment on youtube said - _the video took my soul and ripped it apart. I want my soul back. _ I feel the same way


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Sep 5, 2009)

I watched a reaction video for it on youtube and I'm thinking I'm probably gonna pass on this since it's real. I hope my curiosity doesn't get the better of me, though. I can take the most horrific, terrible things being done in movies and be fine, but when it's real life....it's just...really scary.


----------



## alka1 (Oct 3, 2009)

well it looks like I killed this thread after my post on the shock video..

in an effort to revive this thread, I'd like to encourage you to run (don't walk) to your nearest movie theatre and watch Zombieland. 2 very big thumbs up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went in not knowing what to expect, turned out to be one of the best movies I have seen this year. Smart, funny, scary, excellent effects and the best cameo ever. Go see it!

on a separate note, I saw Sorority Row.. ok, I understand why it tanked in the box office (Rumer Willis and the girl from The Hills?) but it was actually quite entertaining. Not the best movie ever, but had some good scenes and some really hilarious moments throughout the movie. worth renting at least


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm so excited to go see Zombieland. Most of my family is on board to see it with me.

I missed Sorority Row because I wanted to watch the original before the remake and it kept getting moved down in my Netflix queue. I'll finally get around to watching it during my crazy viewing schedule for October or as I like to call it, the most wonderful time of the year (in a sing-song voice, of course).

I just watched The Descent and High Tension this weekend. The Descent was ok, but I was expecting more from it. High Tension was amazing and I highly recommend it, especially if you are a bit of a gore hound.


----------



## ashtn (Oct 4, 2009)

*Hostel* - way to gory I was sick already at the time, but watching some of it was making me heave it was so disgusting. 

*Last House on the Left* - could have been just cause we were watching the unrated version, but there's a rape scene in this movie that lasts way to long, its horrid, i felt sick and really sad.


----------



## alka1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_I'm so excited to go see Zombieland. Most of my family is on board to see it with me.

I missed Sorority Row because I wanted to watch the original before the remake and it kept getting moved down in my Netflix queue. I'll finally get around to watching it during my crazy viewing schedule for October or as I like to call it, the most wonderful time of the year (in a sing-song voice, of course).

I just watched The Descent and High Tension this weekend. The Descent was ok, but I was expecting more from it. High Tension was amazing and I highly recommend it, especially if you are a bit of a gore hound._

 
let us know you how like Zombieland, you're in for a treat!

October is indeed the most wonderful time of the year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the weather here is just starting to cool down, there's a chilly breeze in the air. plenty of scary movies to watch! The sci-fi channel (will always be _sci-fi_ to me) has started to air a marathon of scary movies - the cheesy, made-for-tv, sci-fi original movie kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when it comes to horror movies I don't discriminate, I like all of 'em. I think AMC also airs scary movies throughout the month, I think it's called MonsterFest


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashtn* 

 
_*Hostel* - way to gory I was sick already at the time, but watching some of it was making me heave it was so disgusting. 

*Last House on the Left* - could have been just cause we were watching the unrated version, but there's a rape scene in this movie that lasts way to long, its horrid, i felt sick and really sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok, I really like Hostel. There's just something really creepy about the whole Eastern Euro tourists vibe.. Hostel 2 takes it a step further and almost parodies the first movie, it's quite amusing to watch.

Last House on the Left.. ok, a great movie. good remake. But I agree about the rape scene..very hard to watch. that was the intended effect for the viewer, but still. Made me queasy.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Oct 4, 2009)

I just watched Cannibal Holocaust. It's not the worst movie ever, not even that disturbing really. 

Well, maybe i shouldnt say its not disturbing, the animal deaths on there ARE real, and it made me feel so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A word of advice, dont try to eat while you're watching this or after.
and for awhile after, meat will disgust you.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 5, 2009)

Trick or Treat comes out tommorow, I have been looking forward to seeing this for years!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I wonder why they haven't done that already.. give a foreign horror film a wide-release in the US, instead of just remaking it. Obviously they want to make more money by casting well-known US actors.. but it worked for Life Is Beautiful (not a horror movie, but still), why can't it work for movies like REC?_

 
We rented this movie from our local Family Video, so check around you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't get a chance to watch it, but my fiance did and didn't enjoy it... maybe I'll have to rerent it.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 5, 2009)

These have already been mentioned, but I'll throw in my votes for Old Boy and Audition.

I'm intent on making this October the year I finally make it a point to watch all the movies I've been meaning to...  Cannibal Holocaust and Suspiria will be first on the list.

For anyone who might be a bit queesy and doesn't like traditional "horror" movies  like alot of the stuff that's been mentioned, but want something mildly disturbing, and an awesome, beautiful and incredible movie, see Pan's Labyrinth.  I finally saw this earlier this year and fell in *love*.  It's like a grown up, scary fairytale.


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_Trick or Treat comes out tommorow, I have been looking forward to seeing this for years!_

 
Trick r Treat has been on my must watch list for quite sometime now (it's actually been saved in my Netflix queue for over a year). I've heard so many great things about it and I'm glad it's finally being released. I plan on watching it Halloween night.

I will also finally get around to watching both Hostel films, Audition, Old Boy, The Last House on the Left remake, and much more this October.

KimmyAnn_678 - I hope you enjoy Suspiria; it's one of my favorites.


----------



## alka1 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you're in the LA area, the Arclight theatres is showing the movie Paranormal Activity for a week, ending Thursday. Every showing starts at midnight.

it's a low budget film that has limited release and has received really good reviews. I really want to see it, might be going Wed or Thurs.


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm interested in Paranormal Activity, since it's starting to be called the most terrifying movie of the decade. 

It's slowly getting a wide release. If you go to Eventful you can put in a demand that it come to your city.

I think eventually it will get a full release because of how much buzz is surrounding it and how well it's doing in a limited number of theaters. I would love to see it, partly just to see the audiences reaction.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Oct 6, 2009)

i recently watched "the last house on the left" and there is a rape scene in it that's not necessarily the most graphic thing i've ever seen, but it is so disturbing and it goes on for sooo long. my boyfriend fast-forwarded it because he said he just couldn't handle watching it anymore.
it really bothered me. it's been about 2 weeks since i watched it and it STILL bothers me.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 7, 2009)

does anyone know what paranormal activity is about? of course i demanded it haha but am scared it is going to be like white noise, which was a huge dissapointment for me.


----------



## alka1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_does anyone know what paranormal activity is about? of course i demanded it haha but am scared it is going to be like white noise, which was a huge dissapointment for me._

 
From Wiki:  Quote:

  The movie centers around a young couple, Katie and Micah, who are haunted by a demonic presence in their home. The movie is presented through the cameras set up by the couple to capture the ghost activity.  
 
 They apparently hear stuff haunting them throughout the night, so they set up cameras to try and figure out what it is.

Night-vision cameras really scare me for some reason.. Anyone remember the alien video that was released a few months ago on the news? Kinda similar to the plot of the movie! This man kept hearing noises outside, so he set up a night-vision camera and he ended up capturing a small alien looking through his window.

I think ultimately they declared it was fake.. but the whole thing was just creepy.

As for White Noise, the trailers were scarier than the movie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remember the trailer with the old lady's voice saying "I will see you no more" and then they said she had died a long time ago. Still gives me goosebumps to this day


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_does anyone know what paranormal activity is about? of course i demanded it haha but am scared it is going to be like white noise, which was a huge dissapointment for me._

 
I definitely know what you mean about White Noise. It's been quite awhile since I've seen it, but I just remember that I was really confused by the ending (although with my memory I could be thinking of a completely different movie).

I watched Hostel for the first time last night and I have to say, it just might be one of my new favorites. I have a hard time finding horror movies from the past decade or so that I truly like and Hostel definitely surprised me because I was expecting just a whole lot of in your face torture. I love movies that really utilize sound over visuals to create scares (and when they don't show you everything that's happening because what you imagine is going to much scarier than anything they could show) and Eli Roth did quite a bit of that.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks..  i was so excited when white noise came out! they had an awesome trailor! but the movie did not scare me at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love being scared


----------



## nursie (Oct 8, 2009)

distrubing:

YouTube - Poughkeepsie Tapes Scarier Footage


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 8, 2009)

There are not too many movies that bother me because I do not watch them kinds of movies.  There is a TV show that makes my fucken blood boil. And it the Family Guy.  Most of the scenes in that show do not bother me but I hate the fact that the make a joke of that molester guy. That shit is not fucken funny.  Im sure it bothers people who were molested. I refuse to watch that show.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Oct 9, 2009)

I went and saw Paranormal Activity and have never ever once in my life been scared by a movie until this one. It's not the best made movie I've ever seen, but they only had a budget of 11,000 I think to make it. But it creeped me out so bad I literally just lied in bed all night awake. I was still a little shook up 3 days later. It's a movie about demon possesion and that kind of stuff for some reason bother me more that torture, murder, rape horror movies. I highly reccomend that if it's playing in your city ou go and see it!


----------



## Merula (Oct 10, 2009)

That Poughkeepsie was just trippy! I should watch it tonight in the dark and see how it freaks me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm trying to think of movies I've found disturbing, but I can't think of one at the moment. I know there's a movie that I've been avoiding due to its reviews, it's called _Irreversible_. It literally goes backwards so the beginning of the film is a guy getting his face smashed in, in a bathhouse. According to a few people, the background music has a specific vibration or tone that is known to cause people nausea, so people were literally getting up and leaving the movie theater. It also has a 15 minute rape scene.


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 11, 2009)

Friday afternoon I rented the French horror film Martyrs to continue my Shocktober viewings and oh my goodness, it amazed me. It will definitely disturb the average viewer, so if you can't take gore and very, lets say unique, subject matter, I'd avoid it.

I watched Hostel: Part 2, which was not good. I get the feeling Eli Roth was under contract for a second film and he had a to crank out a sequel because the film had very little substance and odd scenes that were never explained.

I also watched Scanners and if I ever meet David Cronenberg I will thank him for making me so very happy.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 11, 2009)

chucky.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 11, 2009)

I just saw Orphan as I saw it was recommended on this thread. I must say I found it pretty lame :/ I mean there was the lil twist at the end but there were waaaay too many plot holes in the movie to allow me to enjoy it.

It seems like directors have forgotten that if you don't have a good story, you have nothing...no matter how great the special effects are or how much money you spent.

On the other hand, if anyone is interested, the Spanish movie called *Orphanage *scared the #$%^@ out of me! Great story, many twists and superb acting. I would say Orphanage was one of the scariest movies I've ever seen.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Merula* 

 
_That Poughkeepsie was just trippy! I should watch it tonight in the dark and see how it freaks me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm trying to think of movies I've found disturbing, but I can't think of one at the moment. I know there's a movie that I've been avoiding due to its reviews, it's called Irreversible. It literally goes backwards so the beginning of the film is a guy getting his face smashed in, in a bathhouse. According to a few people, the background music has a specific vibration or tone that is known to cause people nausea, so people were literally getting up and leaving the movie theater. It also has a 15 minute rape scene._

 

I watched Irreversible last night after seeing your post and it was pretty good. I did not like the way they filmed it the first good part of the movie the camera kept flipping and turning and moving around it made it really hard to watch because I couldn't focus on what was being shown. It is really graphic... the guys face is smashed to a pulp... like literally. The rape scene was also def. 15 minutes and not easy to watch at all... especially if you're sensitive to that kind of thing. There is a huge twist at the end (or beginning since it's backwards) that makes the movie quite interesting because if it had been shown in the right direction I don't think it would have been as effective. Overall... I'm glad I saw it... I psyched myself thinking it would be worse than it was but besides the 2 scenes its not gory at all. Let me know if you do end up watching it and tell me what you think.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I just saw Orphan as I saw it was recommended on this thread. I must say I found it pretty lame :/ I mean there was the lil twist at the end but there were waaaay too many plot holes in the movie to allow me to enjoy it.

It seems like directors have forgotten that if you don't have a good story, you have nothing...no matter how great the special effects are or how much money you spent.

On the other hand, if anyone is interested, the Spanish movie called *Orphanage *scared the #$%^@ out of me! Great story, many twists and superb acting. I would say Orphanage was one of the scariest movies I've ever seen._

 
I agree! I also enjoyed that movie, the acting was really good. It's a good thing it didn't scare me because I ended up having to watch it alone since my dh hates having to read subtitles.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 12, 2009)

Paranormal Activity, was omg. Insane, and very disturbing. I literally wanted to cry and scream. Go see it!


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 12, 2009)

I just thought I'd let everyone know that the demand for Paranormal Activity reached one million, so it was announced that the release would be expanded. Keep an eye out for it in the next few weeks because I'm pretty sure it's getting a full release.

I'll update when I have specifics.


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 13, 2009)

Mr RR was watching the trailer for that Paranormal film yesterday (there's a girl sitting next to her bed in it, if that's the same one) and he said it would freak me out so it's best I don't watch it.  That's true enough because when I watch stuff like the Candyman (even now) I find it hard to sleep.

Last night the Amityville Horror film was on tv, it was the remake with Ryan Reynolds (who by the way, has a gorgeous body, I never realised it until seeing that film) and I thought it would be lame.  It wasn't as scary as the original but the amount of gore/horrible images was pretty good considering how crap horror films have been lately.


----------



## DOLLface (Oct 15, 2009)

Today it's been confirmed that Paranormal Activity will have an expanded release starting Friday, October 16th, so keep an eye out for it in your area. 

It is not opening everywhere tomorrow (like in my area it isn't opening until the 23rd), but it can probably be expected in the next week or so.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow, Cannibal Holocaust was Disturbing with a capital D.  There was very graphic violence, animal slaughter, nudity and rape, but for some reason it didn't seem unnecessary.  Maybe because it's an older film so that quality wasn't what we see today, and it was documentary style.  

Suspiria was a neat film, arty and beautiful, but not that disturbing IMO.

And I'm sad Paramormal Activity isn't opening at our theater yet


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 16, 2009)

i saw paranormal activity last weekend.. it was good, my friends were terrified so i guess most people would be. the way it was filmed was making me kinda sick to my stomach because the screen kept shaking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the blair witch did that to me, too).
i am just hard to scare i guess but it really was freaky.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 20, 2009)

me and hubby watched a film called dumplings on sunday night. it has subtitles but don't let that put you off because as gross as it was i thought it was very good with a very clear message behind it. you may be put off eating dumplings for a while afterwards though!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 5, 2009)

is anyone going to see encounter of the fourth kind? i might see the midnight movie of that tonight.


----------



## val-x (Nov 7, 2009)

The 2009 or 2008 version of The Last House On The Left scared, in my mind I was going wtf?!?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 9, 2009)

me and hubby watched paranormal activity last week. it was the scariest film i have ever watched... even nick agrees and he never gets scared! it was so scarey that we woke up at 3am after watching it, scared poopless and couldn't sleep so turned on all the lights and watched the simpsons until we fell asleep again!


----------



## kdemers1221 (Nov 9, 2009)

i saw paranormal activity and it was good and freaky but i didn't lose any sleep over it. i guess i'm just hard to scare but i slept fine after watching it. haha


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ same here, though i wish i did get scared sometimes


----------



## kdemers1221 (Nov 10, 2009)

its funny because i'll read all the reviews and things for movies that are supposed to be really scary and i'll psych myself out. then i'll go and see the movie and be like "i can't believe i thought that was going to be scary" haha. but yeah i wish i could get scared too but what scares me more is things that are real... like haunted houses and things at halloween not so much movies or shows.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 10, 2009)

^^ ghost stuff freaks me out but not so movies still, i am more afraid of vacant dark places than anything (i used to go in a lot of abandoned houses as a teenager!)


----------



## RedRibbon (Nov 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_me and hubby watched paranormal activity last week. it was the scariest film i have ever watched... even nick agrees and he never gets scared! it was so scarey that we woke up at 3am after watching it, scared poopless and *couldn't sleep so turned on all the lights and watched the simpsons* until we fell asleep again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to go see it but me and the Mr need to have time off together so we can go see it.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been forced to rewatch this in one of my classes, so I figured I'd mention it here: *Sometimes in April*. That scene where the French convoys pull away, leaving so many people behind, and you just see a bunch of Rwandan extremists with machetes and hammers coming out of the forest and walk down the street...that scene kills me. Hell, the whole movie kills me!

But you know what kills me more? The fact that somebody recently told me that the "most traumatic event of 1994 was Kurt Cobaine's death." When I asked, "Well, what about the Rwandan Genocide?" his response was, "What's that?"

Really? REALLY? I don't expect people to know every ethnic conflict that ever happened, but I can't believe people think the death of a singer (however influencial) is more important than the lives of THOUSANDS who die in these kinds of conflicts EVERY DAY. I would've punched him if he'd said Michael Jackson's death trumps the Iraq War or the Darfur crisis in terms of importance; any American who doesn't have their head up their arse has to have heard of those events.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

I just watched Martyrs and  i have to say: Do. Not. Watch. This.

Seriously, it made me feel so... horrible. And disgusted. It is a good movie, just not worth it, if you ask me.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 22, 2009)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but Watership Down is very disturbing :|


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 27, 2009)

American Psycho (w/ Christian Bale) was disturbing.  The part where he killed that guy with an ax in his living room


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_There are not too many movies that bother me because I do not watch them kinds of movies. There is a TV show that makes my fucken blood boil. And it the Family Guy. Most of the scenes in that show do not bother me but I hate the fact that the make a joke of that molester guy. That shit is not fucken funny. Im sure it bothers people who were molested. I refuse to watch that show._

 
wow me too! I used to actually watch the show, but they've gotten really loose, it's disgusting. It's like they're are telling people it's okay to make jokes and laugh about these type of things...not saying everyone who watches the show takes it this way, but it's almost like brain washing


----------



## Ankica (Dec 24, 2009)

Lately I've been watching more series than movies...
Have you seen Psychoville? 
Even if it is comedy, still is upsetting for me...


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_American Psycho (w/ Christian Bale) was disturbing.  The part where he killed that guy with an ax in his living room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i love this movie! the book is even more disturbing though so i wouldn't read it if i were you! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ankica* 

 
_Lately I've been watching more series than movies...
Have you seen Psychoville? 
Even if it is comedy, still is upsetting for me..._

 
this show is really funny... well i think so anyways! me and the guys watch it on the net when at work when it's quiet! i can't wait for the next series!


----------



## blackeneddove (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_American Psycho (w/ Christian Bale) was disturbing.  The part where he killed that guy with an ax in his living room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you thought the movie was disturbing don't read the book.. it goes into extreme detail how he murders everyone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's no wonder it's banned alot of places!

I haven't read this whole thread and I don't know if it's mentioned, but the movie MAY.. it's the most disgusting movie I've ever seen and I wish I never watched it!


----------



## DOLLface (Dec 25, 2009)

I definitely agree about American Psycho (the book); it is very graphic and not for just any reader. I read it recently because I love the movie and it's now one of my favorite books, but I would never recommend it to anyone unless they were into horror the same way I am.

Off topic, but I hope everyone's having a nice holiday. I plan on watching White Christmas and then Black Christmas (original). I always manage to fit a horror movie into any holiday.


----------



## Ankica (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_this show is really funny... well i think so anyways! me and the guys watch it on the net when at work when it's quiet! i can't wait for the next series!_

 
it is funny, but that evening I felt sick because of that "baby" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<I guess I go into situation too much!
(well, social worker.. what can I say)


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lambchop* 

 
_Funny Games. Very disturbing._

 
 <3 Love that film! The remake was weak though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most disturbing films I have ever seen have to be these :: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_Pig_(film_series)

So sinister, even the FBI got involved! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The most disturbing thing I have ever seen has to be Faces Of Gore 2, or the full two hour genital deconstruction. Both are a bit below the belt. :|

As a child it was the My Little Pony film with the Schmoooze (The purple gunk that covers all of pony land!! :O Noooo!!!! ) That used to spook me something chronic!


----------



## luvsic (Dec 30, 2009)

I seriously cannot believe this thread blew up the way it did...lol!!!

I wanted to see paranormal activity, but was too scared :X

I also wanted to see jennifer's body (badly!!) but was too scared! I'm terrible when it comes to horror movies.


----------



## DOLLface (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_I also wanted to see jennifer's body (badly!!) but was too scared! I'm terrible when it comes to horror movies._

 
I missed out on Jennifer's Body, but I'll probably try to see it now that it's on dvd. I've heard both good and bad things about it. Since it's a horror comedy, you have moments of comic relief to off set any creepy/scary things, so even if horror movies typically freak you out it might not be too bad with this.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_I missed out on Jennifer's Body, but I'll probably try to see it now that it's on dvd. I've heard both good and bad things about it. Since it's a horror comedy, you have moments of comic relief to off set any creepy/scary things, so even if horror movies typically freak you out it might not be too bad with this._

 
I watched Shaun of the Dead, which was supposed to be horror/comedy, and was still freaked/grossed out...so I might spare myself with JB.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

shaun of the dead is an awesome film! me and hubby love it! hit fuzz is another great one to watch which is a few of the same actors in it! you can't beat brittis comedy like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i watched jennifers body the other night... oh my lord. it was terrible and not in the scarey way. it was just pure crap in my opionion. i hated the script, the acting.... and megan fox is stunning but my goodness she's not very good at acting is she? so i wouldn't bother with this movie... you'll just want that 1.5 hours of your life back!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I just saw a horribly scary and gory movie on Sunday on the SciFi channel - "Midnight Meat Train".  I could hardly sleep that night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually could not watch the whole movie because I was by myself and I got so creeped out but had to go to bed since it was late


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 6, 2010)

^ i watched that movie with my bf and we thought it was pretty hilarious. it had a pretty dumb concept... but if i watched it without him i probably wouldn't be able to sleep either, lol


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 6, 2010)

Hostel part II, Silent Hill, REC (omg that traumatised me), The Blair Witch Project, The Ring, SAW, etc etc....lol basically all the horror films I've seen have creeped me out...I am the biggest wuss ever but I still watch them lol


----------



## obscuria (Jan 6, 2010)

The only movies that disturb me or bother me are torture movies. I'm fine with most horror movies because it's quick killing and I love zombie movies, but torture movies just rub me the wrong way. i.e. devil's rejects etc.


----------



## User37 (Jan 7, 2010)

i think that it's quite a good thing to be horrified and disturbed by horror movies considering society's level of tolerance nowadays. when i was young and througout my teen years i had the most terrible nightmares after watching that kind of movies. i spent WEEKS staying up all night, went to school, came home and slept all afternoon b/c with daylight things didn't seem as bad as at night.
now i'm a bit over 30 and it's still the same. i avoid those movies but when i happened to watch one (like with friends on a popcorn&movie night at home) i still can't sleep for days and days.
someone told me that a movie would be the more disturbing the more empathic&creative the viewer is... quite a positive explanation. i think it's also b/c one (i) doesn't feel secure i life.
but funny movies def. help! that's why i watched like a tonne of them! and bollywood movies with loads of dancing and MAKE-UP.


----------



## kaylabella (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_The only movies that disturb me or bother me are torture movies. I'm fine with most horror movies because it's quick killing and I love zombie movies, but torture movies just rub me the wrong way. i.e. devil's rejects etc._

 
I completely agree. It amazes me that people are disturbed enough to even think of those kind of things! Especially when it's people against people! It's too real for me.
I prefer when there's a supernatural aspect like ghosts or zombies or vampires, it takes a level of reality away and makes it bearable or even funny! But they can still scare me, like Paranormal Activity, I had trouble falling asleep for a week!


----------



## DOLLface (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought I'd resurrect this thread since I just saw the new The Wolfman today. Love to hear thoughts from anyone else who's seen it. I'll add mine a little later; I'm still trying to figure out if I really liked it or not.

Also, did anyone see Daybreakers or Legion? What did you think? I missed Daybreakers, which I'm disappointed about, and I'm thinking I'll wait for Legion on dvd.


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_American Psycho (w/ Christian Bale) was disturbing. The part where he killed that guy with an ax in his living room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
the book was SO GOOD. very, very, very disturbing (some scenes were absolutely vomit-worthy), but i loved it. the movie was quite horrible. Christian Bale did a great job of portraying the main character, but it really did not compare to the book.

i also watched Paranormal Activity a couple of weeks ago.. i didn't think it wasn't scary at all, and i'm the one who usually cries while watching scary movies and can't sleep for a week. i thought the characters were pretty bad at acting. the only remotely freaky part was at the end when her face got all distorted and she ate the camera or whatever..


----------



## hello_kitty (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DOLLface* 

 
_I thought I'd resurrect this thread since I just saw the new The Wolfman today. Love to hear thoughts from anyone else who's seen it. I'll add mine a little later; I'm still trying to figure out if I really liked it or not.

Also, did anyone see Daybreakers or Legion? What did you think? I missed Daybreakers, which I'm disappointed about, and I'm thinking I'll wait for Legion on dvd._

 
Daybreakers was pretty bad... predictable plot... kinda like every zombie movie in existence, but with vampires.

Legion was equally as bad... plot was just a let down.  The only good part of the movie they show you during the previews of it, haha.

I saw Wolfman this weekend... it was alright.  A bit slow getting started, but then it picked up.  I liked the cinematography of the movie, like how they did the lighting and how it was dark and moody.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_i also watched Paranormal Activity a couple of weeks ago.. i didn't think it wasn't scary at all, and i'm the one who usually cries while watching scary movies and can't sleep for a week. i thought the characters were pretty bad at acting. the only remotely freaky part was at the end when her face got all distorted and she ate the camera or whatever.._

 

HAHA! I saw Paranormal Activity too and it did not scare me at all. I actually fell asleep at some point and woke up right at the end when her face was distored. What actually happened? I assumed she killed her boyfriend and became possessed.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Jack Ketchum's The Girl Next Door really creeped me out._

 
ME TOO!! OMG that was just horrible especially since it was based on a true story. I was very curious to see what was true and what wasnt. I think the real story was worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Have you seen the real people it was based on? BTW I can not watch that movie again. It truly upset me.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 23, 2010)

So I finally watched the remake of the Last House on the Left.  I thought that it was going to be really bad but it was not as bad as I thought.  Movies with rape sceens tend to be some of the worst as they just seem to be disturbing to me as a woman.  That scene was not too bad and not nearly as bad as the one in the Jodie Foster movie The Accused.

I also just saw the Unborn.  Why is it that I find movies where the bad characters are children (or look like children) the most disturbing?  The Ring was the same thing...that chick freaked the shit out of me!!


----------



## alka1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I missed this thread!

I have a few updates. (Btw, Ross, Marshalls, and Wal-Mart have great movies for under 5 bucks. I found some great horror classics!)

Slither: Awesome movie. A great find! It's a horror comedy, a tribute to cheesy 50s alien movies. It's great though, if you can find it I definitely recommend it!

Fright Night: LOVE this one. 80s Vampire film, a cult classic. Some great and fun moments in this movie. Worth a watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for new releases..

The Crazies: Two thumbs up. I didn't know this was a remake, so while watching it I'm thinking.. this is classic Romero. Sure enough, he made the original movie. This one is getting great reviews. Go see this one! Acting was great, very creepy moments, fun horror film all around.

Shutter Island: Great atmosphere and mood, great directing by Scorcese! Story is great, this is now one of my favorites

edit - Forgot about Wolfman! Thought it was good overall, effects were fantastic, story was what you would expect. Overall very enjoyable I think. I really want to see the original now to compare them


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 3, 2010)

I want to see shutter island sooo badly!


----------



## DOLLface (Mar 3, 2010)

alka1 - Wal-Mart has become my new favorite place to shop for horror movies. I went back in December and was so excited to see that they have a $5 horror section and then a larger section at $9.

I forgot to add my thoughts on The Wolfman since my last post, so here they are:

Overall, I liked it. Was it the superduperawesomeness that part of me always hopes a remake will be? No, but I don't regret seeing it and I'd watch it again (although I prefer the original). The issues I had were the rushed beginning (I read that they cut 15-20 minutes out) and all the cgi. I understand why they had some problems with the film (last minute director change, re-shoots, etc.), so I'm hoping certain things will be restored to a director's cut dvd.

I'm thinking I'll wait on Shutter Island, so I can read the book. I can't wait to see The Crazies! I borrowed the original from a friend in my stats class (it's pretty great, we talk horror all the time) and loved it.


----------



## Cupid (Mar 3, 2010)

I really enjoy horror movies, however their 'scares' are usually short lived for me. Most movies that disturb me aren't in the horror generally dramas and what not. Movies that are super powerful and shocking. 

Kids: My jaw dropped at the end of this one. I just couldn't believe what I had watched, just when you think it couldn't get crazier...it did. 

Thirteen: Another movie that just went there. Let's face it we ALL know girls that took routes like that...rather they were a friend or just someone you went to school with. 

American History X: Crazy ending, I went through so many emotions as the credits were rolling. And the curb scene was just....horrifying. 

All good movies...just very powerful emotionally.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 8, 2010)

Ebola Virus :| 

I watched this last night. I didn't sleep much. 

Guy and pal go to africa - horrendous scene - return to japan - horrific horrendous scenes - everyone has ebola - horrendous scenes again - finis.

It's a good watch! Anthony Wong however plays the same serial killing rapist he plays in every movie.


----------



## friedargh (Mar 14, 2010)

Wolf Creek ... because I live in Australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That's messed up.

Also The Number 23 which isn't even a horror movie! But i took ages to sleep after that one :S


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cupid* 

 
_I really enjoy horror movies, however their 'scares' are usually short lived for me. Most movies that disturb me aren't in the horror generally dramas and what not. Movies that are super powerful and shocking. 

Kids: My jaw dropped at the end of this one. I just couldn't believe what I had watched, just when you think it couldn't get crazier...it did. 

Thirteen: Another movie that just went there. Let's face it we ALL know girls that took routes like that...rather they were a friend or just someone you went to school with. 

American History X: Crazy ending, I went through so many emotions as the credits were rolling. And the curb scene was just....horrifying. 

All good movies...just very powerful emotionally._

 
I agree all of these movies are disturbing, not in the traditional "scary movie" sense though.
Especially KIDS! Omg, my best guy friend was telling me how much of an impact this movie makes on you and blah blah blah, so we got a group of friends together and watched this movie and it stuck with me for days. Great independent film and I honestly think that ALL pre-teens and teens should be required to watch it. Really scary stuff that could happen and does happen to alot of people.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 15, 2010)

Shutter Island did intrigue me, I wouldn't say it scared me though. I was going over the scenes in my head trying to figure out what the hell happened fohr a few days.


----------



## panther27 (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_ME TOO!! OMG that was just horrible especially since it was based on a true story. I was very curious to see what was true and what wasnt. I think the real story was worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Have you seen the real people it was based on? BTW I can not watch that movie again. It truly upset me._

 
No,I don't know who the people are who were involved in real life.But yeah,what makes this movie really scary is that it is a true story,how could anybody really do that to a person?Ughhh.And another thing that bothers me is cruelty to animals in movies,I absolutely can't watch.If there's a part in a movie with it,I either skip past it or just turn it off.


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Shutter Island did intrigue me, I wouldn't say it scared me though. I was going over the scenes in my head trying to figure out what the hell happened fohr a few days._

 
I haven't seen it yet but I've been dying to.. but you should read the book! It definitely answers any questions the movie may have left you with.


----------



## dreamscapemess (Jun 26, 2010)

For all of you who would LIKE to be able to watch horror movies but find it's too scary, I recommend just laughing it off.

Laughing is my default when movies scare me.  For example, MissResha mentioned the Exorcism of Emily Rose.  I watched it in my basement with a friend, at night, while were like, 12.  When the girl was thrown through the car window, my friend screamed bloody murder, but i was on the flooring crying from laughter.  Paranormal Activity was another movie that made me laugh A LOT.

My boyfriend also hates scary movies, but can watch them with me because my reactions make him laugh.
Hah, am I weird?


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 26, 2010)

I would like to add Ravenous to this list!  I saw it as a teenager with my bf at the time...I have no clue why he wanted to watch this, but it was not good for the mind!


----------



## Singmeanything (Jun 26, 2010)

I know this may seem weird, but Kujo (spelling?!) I had been bitten by a dog when I was younger, and when I saw it as a kid (movie) it tramatized me even more. I was scared of dogs until the age of 22. Literally, my friends would have to put their dogs up if I went over. With big dogs I still flinch sometimes, and if I see a dog running towards me unleased I tense up.


----------



## Singmeanything (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_Well I just saw a horribly scary and gory movie on Sunday on the SciFi channel - "Midnight Meat Train".  I could hardly sleep that night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually could not watch the whole movie because I was by myself and I got so creeped out but had to go to bed since it was late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I watched that! I fast forwarded through some of it though, but the ending was crazy twist. I liked it!


----------



## christinakate (Jun 26, 2010)

Im usually pretty good with scary movies, but Paranormal Activity screwed me up for a while, it was really hard for me to watch, it felt way too real for me. FAR too hard to fall asleep for a good week.

I think the jumpy movies scare me the most. Im pretty good with the torture and grusome stuff though, i dig that ! Gives me makeup inspiration. SPFX MY FAVE.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 27, 2010)

any Japanese Horror movies...they can make the most scariest, can't sleep at night movies I've ever seen....but for some dang gone odd reason I still watch them...


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

I agree, Blindness was really disturbing. The sexual things that happened were really not needed and bothered me. Any movie that has any kind of rape scene disturbs me, I don't think movies need that. It just makes everything uncomfortable at least for me and other people I know and doesn't add anything to the movie unless you're a creep.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 10, 2010)

Dear Mr Gacy because it was based on real life.


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 11, 2010)

Definitely Paranormal Activity and Saw


----------



## beautywithbre (Jul 12, 2010)

Requiem For A Dream and Running with Scissors.  These weren't thrillers but definitely messed with your head.  Ugh


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 13, 2010)

I love Running With Scissors! It's so good, along with the book.


----------



## _tiffany (Jul 13, 2010)

I like scary movies, they don't really scare or disturb me.  Paranormal Activity was creepy at times and if you think about it at night, but the I was so irritated by the boyfriend in the movie and his stupid behavior that I couldn't really be scared...haha.

I recently saw The Last House On The Left and it was pretty disturbing.  There was a graphic rape scene in it that I was _not at all_ expecting.  I really wish that had been cut out, it seemed really unnecessary and tarnished a decent horror/gory movie.  It was awkward sitting and watching it with my friends.


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Jul 13, 2010)

I absolutely love scary movies, but i HAVE learned that i cannot watch them alone! (and I cant be alone after either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) the thing with me is that i love the horror but i hate the gore. its just gross to me. but i agree about the realistic violence. like i LOVE LOVE LOVE monster movies, but thats clearly not going to happen to me tonight. Im one of those people who will watch a scary movie and be like, "thats not that bad....", for instance my sister and i rented paranormal activity and we were so excited cuz its supposed to be so scary but we both were disappointed. but I will say the scariest movie that i think has come out in the last 5 years or so is definitely the strangers. I almost had to stop watching, and that never happens. and when i first watched the ring i was definitely a little disturbed. i was also pretty young and its just plain creepy lol but i love it and i watch both the strangers and the ring all the time. oh, and the original Halloween movies are so scary to me. i think because michael meyers was just so impossible to escape and there was just no emotion in his creepy face lol but the new ones arent scary at all, just gory. unfortunately my bf HATES scary movies but loves gory ones like war movies lol oh well!


----------



## Shanti (Jul 18, 2010)

I wanna watch Human Centipede! It looks really disturbing, but I'm the only one who wants to watch it... lol.


----------



## beautywithbre (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_tiffany* 

 
_I like scary movies, they don't really scare or disturb me.  Paranormal Activity was creepy at times and if you think about it at night, but the I was so irritated by the boyfriend in the movie and his stupid behavior that I couldn't really be scared...haha.

I recently saw The Last House On The Left and it was pretty disturbing.  There was a graphic rape scene in it that I was not at all expecting.  I really wish that had been cut out, it seemed really unnecessary and tarnished a decent horror/gory movie.  It was awkward sitting and watching it with my friends._

 

Agreed! Last House On The lLeft was messed up!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanti* 

 
_I wanna watch Human Centipede! It looks really disturbing, but I'm the only one who wants to watch it... lol._

 
My boyfriend and I had to check this out AS SOON as we stumbled upon it. It was definitely out there. My kinda stuff


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanti* 

 
_I wanna watch Human Centipede! It looks really disturbing, but I'm the only one who wants to watch it... lol._

 
OMG! me and the guys at work really want to see this! it looks completely sick and disgusting but utterly stupid which means potentially i could laugh at it too!


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm normally good with horror movies, but The Strangers was disturbing to watch for me, I think it's because it was based on something which is a fear of a huge amount of people. Also it was senseless killing, there was no reason why those people were chosen.

And Battle Royale. It's a great movie, very well done, but the idea of it is disturbing, and not something I'd like to think about.


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanti* 

 
_I wanna watch Human Centipede! It looks really disturbing, but I'm the only one who wants to watch it... lol._

 
I can't even believe that this is a real movie!! I'll probably watch it with a group of guys that'll just poke fun of it the entire way through!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_any Japanese Horror movies...they can make the most scariest, can't sleep at night movies I've ever seen....but for some dang gone odd reason I still watch them..._

 
Totally agree.  There is a Japanese horror flm called Infection that I really liked - so out there and strange and bizarre.  I find some of the Asian horror films to be really good, if you like horror of course. 

Finally saw Drag Me to Hell which I thought was really good fun, had some great scares and I found the ending utterly perfect.


----------



## singer82 (Aug 27, 2010)

The Exorcist! Everything about that movie gives me the willies. The way its filmed just adds to it. It has an evil look and feel to it. It's all around chilling. The scariest movie ever made IMO. Satanic and devil situations scare me more than anything


----------



## tarnii (Aug 28, 2010)

A lot of movies freak me out - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the one movie I saw years and years ago that still gives me chills was Stanley Kubriks A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 17, 2010)

I am thinking about going to see Devil, which came out in the US today.  I love a good scare, I'm hoping this is halfway decent.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I am thinking about going to see Devil, which came out in the US today.  I love a good scare, I'm hoping this is halfway decent._

 
let me know what you think of it because i fancy seeing it!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 19, 2010)

The Exorcist...

Holy crap!

I watched that movie when i was 14 (and it wasn't allowed under 18). It was the uncut version with the subliminal images.

I had nightmares for months and months. Sometimes, i couldn't sleep at all.

The aesthetic didn't impress me much, sometimes it was obviously fake. However, i think that movie has some real psychological impact. And it didn't help that i was seriously starting to question religions at that time.


----------



## merrymelody (Nov 19, 2010)

The Unbearable Lightness of Being!  It's disturbing because it's about some emotionless and philandering but talented man, and his pathetic marshmallow and submissive wife.  Oh lord why was it so highly acclaimed?  Like a cross between the slow pace of the English Patient and the 'tolerance' of that Tammy Wynette classic "Stand by you man".


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 24, 2010)

donny darko creeped me out the first time I saw it :/


----------



## singer82 (Dec 7, 2010)

Theres a movie called The Girl Next Door. Not the comedy version! I have never seen it but refuse to do so cause of the content. But I'm sure if I did it would be the most disturbing movie I've seen. Because it really happened and is such a sad sad story. Its about the murder of Sylvia Lykins. One of the worst stories I've heard about child abuse ending in death. There was also a movie called An American Crime based on it, but I've heard The Girl Next Door is even more disturbing. The people that did it to her walked free!

  	Here's her story. Warning it will make you very angry and sad esp. if you have children. So if your sensitive to that dont read...http://www.indystar.com/article/99999999/NEWS06/80814026/StarFiles-The-1965-murder-of-Sylvia-Likens


----------



## singer82 (Dec 7, 2010)

I just saw that The Girl Next Door was already mentioned sorry bout that

  	Does anyone remember the ending of the cult classic Sleepaway Camp?.....it scarred me for life lol The image was/still is burned into my mind


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jan 10, 2011)

singer82 said:


> I just saw that The Girl Next Door was already mentioned sorry bout that
> 
> Does anyone remember the ending of the cult classic Sleepaway Camp?.....it scarred me for life lol The image was/still is burned into my mind


 
 	 		I love Sleepaway Camp! The first one was great, the rest were awful, but I still enjoyed them because cheesy, over-the-top, ridiculous horror is pretty sweet.


 	 		Really want to see Human Centipede. 


 	 		I also really want to see Martyrs. Sadly, I've heard they're going to be remaking it...so yay for ruining movies! And if that's not bad enough I read that it's being produced by the people who brought us the magic that is Twilight and they're already pushing for Kristen Stewart for the lead, but I've also heard the director(Daniel Stamm who did The Last Exorcism, which I have not seen, but was not impressed with the trailer) is denying the shit out of that. 

 	 		So I saw A Serbian Film over the weekend. It's pretty brutal and there are things in that movie that are beyond fucked up. It's definitely not for everyone.
​


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 10, 2011)

singer82 said:


> I just saw that The Girl Next Door was already mentioned sorry bout that
> 
> Does anyone remember the ending of the cult classic Sleepaway Camp?.....it scarred me for life lol The image was/still is burned into my mind


	Sleep Away Camp is one of my absolute favourite movies! My best friend and i own the box set!!
  	We random picked it up about 8 yrs ago when her older brotehr had a flash back to being a kid watching it with his best friend, and his mom turning it off when the two men are in bed petting each other's chest hair. 
  	Best ending ever. I need to watch that again, so hilarious!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 10, 2011)

did anyone watch Black Swan? It was a great movie (I give it 9.5/10) but creeped the hell outta me! I'm still scared of clipping my nails after watching it. I wanna see it again coz i loved it but i'm also freaked out, lol!


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 10, 2011)

luvsic said:


> I don't know why this got so much under my skin, and this may sound silly, but does anyone have any advice on how to get over this really? I am SUCH a baby when it comes to this kind of stuff...it's psychologically thrilling and thought-provoking, but it still bothers me to the point where I can't sleep...



 	Ugh, the worst rape scene movie I could barely sit through was The Last House On the Left: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0844708/

  	I was disgusted, angry, disturbed... etc.  =)


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 22, 2011)

Human Centipede is so freaking.... wrong!
  	The only funny thing was that I was watching it with my mom and little sister and we were saying which one of us would take what position (especially the middle), my mom appointing me at the end, my sister being the middle person and my mom saying she'd purposely eat a lot of a food.
  	But seriously, this movie wasn't necessary to make haha.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2011)

singer82 said:


> Theres a movie called The Girl Next Door. Not the comedy version! I have never seen it but refuse to do so cause of the content. But I'm sure if I did it would be the most disturbing movie I've seen. Because it really happened and is such a sad sad story. Its about the murder of Sylvia Lykins. One of the worst stories I've heard about child abuse ending in death. There was also a movie called An American Crime based on it, but I've heard The Girl Next Door is even more disturbing. The people that did it to her walked free!
> 
> Here's her story. Warning it will make you very angry and sad esp. if you have children. So if your sensitive to that dont read...http://www.indystar.com/article/99999999/NEWS06/80814026/StarFiles-The-1965-murder-of-Sylvia-Likens


  	I've seen An American Crime - which starred Ellen Page as Sylvia Likens.  It is a truly horrifying story - I just do not understand people (monsters) who could be capable of something like that.  Depraved.  So, so sad.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 24, 2011)

Little Athens is a disturbing movie.  Really good, but really disturbing.


----------



## panther27 (Feb 24, 2011)

Antichrist is really really disturbing,on so many levels.The ending is just so incredibly sick and nasty that I turned my head away.If you've seen this movie you will know what I am talking about!It makes me cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## alex4u (Feb 26, 2011)

Wrong Turn, I watched it yesterday and it scared the hell out of me


----------



## RedRibbon (Feb 27, 2011)

Another one that disturbed me (not at all scary) was Requiem for a Dream.  The sex show bit disturbed me because it showed how desp. the girl was for drugs.  And of course, the infected arm bit.. 

  	If anyone wants to watch it, it's like a more hardcore version of Trainspotting.  Trainspotting had bits of humour in it but this has none at all.


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 27, 2011)

I agree very disturbing movie! I cant believe the bf lets his gf do that for the desperation of the drugs...so sad.




RedRibbon said:


> Another one that disturbed me (not at all scary) was Requiem for a Dream.  The sex show bit disturbed me because it showed how desp. the girl was for drugs.  And of course, the infected arm bit..
> 
> If anyone wants to watch it, it's like a more hardcore version of Trainspotting.  Trainspotting had bits of humour in it but this has none at all.


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 27, 2011)

ITs good to know I was not the only one freakked out by that movie.:|




Shadowy Lady said:


> did anyone watch Black Swan? It was a great movie (I give it 9.5/10) but creeped the hell outta me! I'm still scared of clipping my nails after watching it. I wanna see it again coz i loved it but i'm also freaked out, lol!


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 27, 2011)

The Fourth Kind freaked me out!  Its about alien abduction. I could not sleep at all and kept checking on my baby to make sure she was still there lol...paranoid! I eventually brought her to bed with me so I could sleep.


----------



## adruci (Apr 5, 2011)

"BACKYARD" it's considered a "foreign" film - filmed in Mexico and it's about the femicide that's occuring. It's so disturbing because it's graphic and TRUE. It's been happening for years with no end in sight.
  	Very sad, compelling and very disturbing.


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

My husband and I went to see Sucker Punch last week, and it definitely is one that is emotionally disturbing. I don't want to elaborate for fear of spoiling it. It was an excellently done movie though.

	I am still yet to see Human Centipede though everyone is always talking about it


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2011)

CheshireSmile said:


> I am still yet to see Human Centipede though everyone is always talking about it


  	oh i really want to see sucker punch!


----------



## sayah (Apr 9, 2011)

_The Shining _and_ Requiem for a dream. _Both are great movies that really creep me out!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

sayah said:


> _The Shining _and_ Requiem for a dream. _Both are great movies that really creep me out!


	i totally agree with you! i esp love requiem for a dream 

  	i saw a freaky movie the other day. it was called the hole and is about two brothers that move to a new house and there is a hole in their basement, it is a little silly but still freaked me out!


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

There is another move called The Hole that stars Thora Birch, very good and completely amazing in a psychological sense.

  	 One movie that disturbs me simply in the fact that there are people that sick out there is The Strangers.

  	In so far as horror movies...nothing like that scares me.


----------



## LMD84 (May 9, 2011)

FourC's said:


> There is another move called The Hole that stars Thora Birch, very good and completely amazing in a psychological sense.
> 
> One movie that disturbs me simply in the fact that there are people that sick out there is The Strangers.
> 
> In so far as horror movies...nothing like that scares me.


  	oh the hole is very freaky but i love it! and the strangers really scared me too - i hate the mindless violece films like that


----------



## heart (May 10, 2011)

Coraline creeped me out for some reason, and 500 Days of Summer just irritated me.  Idk why.


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2011)

I have to add Misery to the list...


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

nunu said:


> I have to add Misery to the list...


	ooohh yeah! that is nasty!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 12, 2011)

The Black Swan disturbed me, too, and Misery. I can't deal with anything Stephen King.  The original Shining freaked me out for life!  The Lovely Bones freaks me out.  It breaks my heart because situations like this have happened too many times to young girls around here, including one that is a serial killer and has not been caught yet.  Other ones that freak me out are movies about the holocaust.  The Holocaust, Shindler's List, The Pianist, Anne Frank; The Whole Story. Moving and inspirational in some parts, horrifying in others, knowing it really happened. Same with the Boy in the Stripped Pajamas.  I find The Piano disturbing and The Passion.  I loved Jesus of Nazareth, the mini series, but The Passion is as twisted as Mel Gibson himself.  Shiver...


----------



## n_c (May 12, 2011)

I 2nd Black Swan.


----------



## .Ice (May 21, 2011)

30 Days of Night. This scene right here gave me the chills:


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2011)

oh yeah! 30 days of night made me jump!! very freaky movie indeed!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2011)

The most disturbing one I could think of wasn't even a movie but the trailer for the 2004 remake of Dawn of the Dead. Something about a zombie child freaked me out. Watching the actual movie didnt bother me as much as that trailer did.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 22, 2011)

Grotesque (Japanese movie) has to be one of the most disturbing. I don't find Human Centipede disturbing, haha, but most Japanese "horror"/gore is just... a big ol' wtf. I was watching it for about an hour and it was basically just a rape/porn/sexual assault movie. That's it. No real plot whatsoever, oi. 

  	Thirteen Ghosts leaves a bad taste in my mouth as well.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh man, I don't even need this or want to try Tarte, but boy is this tempting as I am such a fan of the show. (it's sold by Sephora) .. I ahd no idea where to put this post so I'm considering it a scary movie lol!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 22, 2011)

WhatWouldJoanDo said:


> Oh man, I don't even need this or want to try Tarte, but boy is this tempting as I am such a fan of the show. (it's sold by Sephora) .. I ahd no idea where to put this post so I'm considering it a scary movie lol!!!


 
	Even scarier is that there is an entire palette by Tart for  TrueBlood.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2011)

me and nick watched one of the nightmare on elm street movies last week. they really freak me out!!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 23, 2011)

Dang! A palette! It's cute! I want it but I don't ...maybe I should hold tight for the series to start up again ... self control ha


DILLIGAF said:


> Even scarier is that there is an entire palette by Tart for  TrueBlood.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jun 23, 2011)

weirdly enough, a movie that disturbed me was "taken". i did not expect that to be disturbing in the least bit when i rented the film. but somehow or rather, that movie freaked me out so much!!


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 23, 2011)

The Human Centipede. Like ew. who thinks of this crap. Also Hostile.

  	Oh and this movie After Life with Liam Neilson totally freaky. It made me so angry!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 23, 2011)

One movie that really creeped me out was Shuttle. I didn't know anything about it before watching it, so I didn't know what to expect. It's not like a real horror movie, like the ones I usually watch. It's more of a thriller, it had my attention till the end and was so uncomfortable to watch. The end leaves you totally disturbed. If you want to watch it, don't read anything about it before or watch the trailer, it's a great watch when you don't know where the movie is going. As disturbing as it was, I really liked it, because it's not predictable.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 24, 2011)

The movie Taken is sooooo good.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 24, 2011)

Taken was a good movie....disturbing that things like that actually happen IRL.   When I visited Paris, I was at that same airport as the movie and I couldn't help but think about that movie.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 24, 2011)

It's true it does happen ... I would be thinking the same thing if I was there ... lucky you in Paris!!!!!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jun 24, 2011)

^ It was a great trip!  Worth saving for.


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 24, 2011)

Shutter (the thai version), A Tale of Two Sisters (Korean version)... for some reason all of those asian horror films disturb me like crazy. Just the long black hair and ghostly face, gak! The american remake versions are never the same, I can watch those with no problem.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 25, 2011)

I second Black Swan and The Lovely Bones.  Although I liked Black Swan, the peeling of the skin etc... omfg.  I wanna hurl just typing about it.

  	Also, I do believe this was a book and I know of a lot of people who say it's great -- I've never read it, only seen the movie and I love to read but will NEVER pick this up.  I believe it's called "Flowers In the Attic" -- this shit creeped me so much I actually had to go and wake my mother up for a hug because I was so damn upset by it.  I couldn't shake it, I barely slept.  The fact that anyone could do that to their children, omg. Blah.

  	I saw some people mention Hard Candy -- I agree, it's totally fucked up but I think that should happen to all paedophiles.

  	I won't watch any of the SAW movies.  I'm really not into horror etc.  I have a very vivid imagination when it comes to books and movies, I get so freaked out I sometimes just end up in tears at the thought of things, or I'm squirming or turning on all the lights in my house so I can check for things so it's just best I avoid them.  I'll stick to my girly romcoms, comedies, dramas, actions etc.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2011)

mercurysmile said:


> Shutter (the thai version), *A Tale of Two Sisters (Korean version)*... for some reason all of those asian horror films disturb me like crazy. Just the long black hair and ghostly face, gak! The american remake versions are never the same, I can watch those with no problem.



 	yess! me and nick rented this movie and it was really freaky!!


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 4, 2011)

Oldboy... It's on netflix. Seriously a mind fu*k!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 5, 2011)

mercurysmile said:


> Shutter (the thai version), A Tale of Two Sisters (Korean version)... for some reason all of those asian horror films disturb me like crazy. Just the long black hair and ghostly face, gak! The american remake versions are never the same, I can watch those with no problem.


  	agreed! asian films are crazy scary! u shld watch the original the ring! my brothers watched that in the cinema when it came out, and they were talking nonstop about it! the naomi watts version is just not the same.


----------



## cindiaz (Jul 5, 2011)

I think the movie "Bug"  with Ashley Judd was very disturbing? like i could feel the bugs too,lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 8, 2011)

preciouscharm said:


> Oldboy... It's on netflix. Seriously a mind fu*k!


	oh i saw that a few yrs back and it was pretty terrible!!! i loved watching it but so grimey!


----------



## sziem (Jul 11, 2011)

This didn't really scare me :/ - I guess I've just watched a few too many horrors.

  	What does creep me out though is bones... like the scene in Legion with the elongated fingers. Or the scene in The Ring (can't remember if it's the first or second one) where Samara climbs out the well and her bones and body moves abnormally.

  	Basically I get creeped out by any bones/ body movements that's abnormal or like they're walking with broken bones *shudder*


.Ice said:


> 30 Days of Night. This scene right here gave me the chills:


----------



## Hippymeow (Jul 12, 2011)

The ring! Even to this day, a few years on from watching it, it terrifies me. Ever single night I lie in bed terrified of my TV. When im with my boy its fine, but when im on my own I get so freaked out!


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 7, 2011)

After.Life.


  	Let me explain: in 2010 I became ill one day. I was with my friends, had a beer, and talked. Then I woke up 8 hours later in the hospital. Apparently, I just passed out, and I didn't react to anything anyone did.
  	Once I arrived at the hospital, a doctor and two nurses examined me, and found that I even though I looked like I was dead, I wasn't. My pulse was nearly non-exisant, and you couldn't tell I was breathing. I could hear them, but I couldn't react.
  	I later found out that this could be linked to the fact that I suffer from Porphyria. My body just decided to shut itself down to protect me.


  	So ... yeah. I came *this close* to being pronounced dead while still alive. Thus, After.Life is the only movie that has ever left me feeling disturbed.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2011)

Candlecove said:


> After.Life.
> 
> 
> Let me explain: in 2010 I became ill one day. I was with my friends, had a beer, and talked. Then I woke up 8 hours later in the hospital. Apparently, I just passed out, and I didn't react to anything anyone did.
> ...


	oh my goodness. i am so sorry that happened to you. i can understand why that movie freaked you out.

  	me and a work mate watched the film insidgious ... not sure of the spelling. but that totally creeped me out and kept me up at night!


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 26, 2011)

I Saw the Devil was really disturbing...and normally no movie can make me cringe or make me REALLY scared. The name is misleading it is not about demons and possession it is about a very sadistic serial killer. Normally, every movie that is created with the intention to scare an audience is very cheesy, overdone and glamorized. This is without a doubt the SCARIEST movie I have see not for the fact it made me scream, but for the fact it scared me deep down within the core of my stomach...this was so raw and real.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1588170/


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 29, 2011)

Watched Insidious a couple of weeks ago - it was great!  had some great scares and good acting.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> Watched Insidious a couple of weeks ago - it was great!  had some great scares and good acting.



 	yes! i saw this with my work mates and we were all freaked out!!


----------



## anne082 (Feb 21, 2012)

"Love and Other Drugs"
  	"in my opinion" = it could have been great with an interesting story about sex , relationships and a victim of Parkinson's disease
  	but waaaay too much sex and exploitation . i would say *....*this is a soft porn movie NOT erotic art.
  	i really couldn't find any enjoyment out of this film ,its ruined by over indulging in sex.
  	the scene has actully disturbed me, i really expected more from such a talented actors.

  	　
  	"Megan is Missing" i couldn't (and still can't) bring myself to find out how it ends 

  	try reading a book that' helps me concentrate and it always makes me feel better


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jun 12, 2012)

Downloading Nancy was very disturbing X_X The only think I will say is that Nancy contacts a man to help her comitt suicide and there are alot of graphic scenes of the very sadistic stuff this man does to her X_X


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jun 25, 2012)

Bastard out of Carolina. 1950s, single mom two little girls, mom gets boyfriend that beats and sexually molests the oldest daughter, mom turns blind eye to it. Ugh. Very violent.


----------

